# Gaming W/Jemal: Mutant Rising Season 1



## Jemal (Apr 19, 2009)

[sblock=Cast]
Shayuri - Cassandra Arista, Investigative Reporter (Telekinetecicst)
Andor - Roy Ellings/Kid Super, Student (Super-man powers)
Renau1g - Gordon Masterson/The Crystal, ex-Science teacher & Recovering Alcoholic (Crystal transformation)
Tailspinner - Robert Paul Marshal/RPM, Ex-Thief (Speedster)
Arkhandus - Bobby Reddington/Red Impulse, Computer nerd/Comic book clerk (Psychokinetic)
Binder Fred - Mitchel Rawling/Nightshift, Old security guard (Rejuvenated physique/Teleporting powers)
[/sblock]

June 14th: A teenager in the downtown Metro area gained the ability to rapidly grow his body, becoming a veritable giant. A local news crew was able to capture it on film and air it before the boys 'mysterious' dissapearance and the governments insistance that it was an elaborate hoax.

June 18th: footage was aired of a man frozen solid just outside a popular club. The footage was taken by several people with cell-phones, who claim that another man had been seen arguing with the victim just before the incident occurred.

Today: June 20th

Metro, known to most people as The City, with its massive skyscrapers and numerous ports, has never been a dull place.  For the past few weeks however, it's been especially exciting, with a growing number of bizzare events taking place around the city.  Nobody knows - or at least, nobody is letting on that they know - what exactly is going on, but it's certain to come to a head.. and most likely sooner than later.

-Megacomix- (Bobby Reddington, )
Fortunately, most people don't let things like this change their daily routines.  
At Megacomix, it was just like that.  People coming, people going, another boring day in the neighbourhood.  Except Bobby couldn't help but notice that car out there again.  It had been parked there off and on for two days now, but he never saw anybody getting into or out of it.  Until today, when three people - two large men with slick black hair and an african woman - got out and came towards the shop.  And that's when Mr. Erikson started getting pale.

-Metro High- (Roy Ellings)
As if teenagers don't have to deal with enough!  Now not only did Roy Ellings have Finals, but he also had to deal with being a Super Hero.  Life was exciting, that was for sure.  But not as exciting as it was about to get.  He was in the gymnasium when they heard the explosion.  Seconds later, men were pouring in with guns trained on the students, many of whom started screaming.
"EVERYBODY ON THE GROUND AND NOBODY GETS HURT!"

*Police Scanner*
Attention all units.  We have reports of an explosion at Metro High School, as well as sightings of armed gunmen.  Proceed with extreme caution, we are dealing with a potential terrorist and/or hostage situation.

*Local News*
"And with that high pressure zone heading north, it looks like we'll be enjoying a week of warm balmy weather.  Back to you, Jamie."
"Thank you, That was Hal Stamford with the weather, and now for sports with... Hold on a moment, I've just been informed that there seems to be a situation at Metro High School.  Police have just arrived on scene after an explosion, and witnesses are claiming they saw men with guns going into the school.  We'll bring you more information just as soon as we have a reporter on scene."


[sblock=OOC] I've included at each location characters that I know would be present at that location.  If your name's not at a specific site, feel free to be wherever you want.
I'll also be including Police Scanner and News reports in some of my updates to keep everybody advised of what's happening around the city.  If your character has access, feel free to use the info.[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 19, 2009)

- SUMMER HILL SUBURBS - (Mitchel Rawling)
"Hu." The weeds were out in force this year. Rawling switched his grip on the Weed Twister (best money he'd ever spent) and went on the offensive...

"Sweety? Come and have a look at this."

"This" happened to be Jamie Redscott on the local news. "- situation at Metro High School. Police have just arrived on scene after an explosion, and witnesses are claiming they saw men with guns going into the school. We'll bring you more information just as soon as we -" *PTWINK*

"What do you think?" he asked, already knowing what HE wanted to do...

Mary just nodded. She knew too -- strong woman, the one he'd married.

From there it had taken just a flick of the hand for his newly darned costume to shift around him. A kiss - more pressing than usual -, a look out the kitchen window and he was on top of Fleishman's grocery store and on his way.

[sblock="Nightshift's actions"]Nighshift wil teleport at full speed, ending his moves perched on a communication tower overlooking the highschool (from which he'll survey the situation). Specifically, can he spot where the police is setting up, where the gunmen have set up/are moving towards (any "snippers" in surrounding buildings/parcs/whathaveyous?) and where the explosion took place or its intended purpose?

4 Notice rolls at 12
1 Craft Demolition roll at 8

1d20+12=31
1d20+12=15
1d20+12=20
1d20+12=31
1d20+8=17[/sblock]EDIT = Added rolls
______________________________________________________
Binder Fred, excited.


----------



## Andor (Apr 19, 2009)

- METRO HIGH GYMNASIUM - (Kid Super)

"Holy Crap!" Roy's eyes flash black with surprise and panic as he tries to get his bearings. One second he was playing basketball while trying to conceal his new powers and the next he was in a Steven Seagull movie! _What to do? What to do? Play along? How many are there? What about my friends? What about keeping my powers secret?"_ 

"Get down! Do what they say!" He shouts as he looks around the room counting badguys. He stiffens as he sees Lisa on the far side of the Gym. That settles him down. If it's a choice between Lisa's safety and keeping secret... that's no choice at all.

[Sblock=OOC]Yeah, I didn't think his secret identity was going to last long...  Still he might pull it off. We shall see.[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 21, 2009)

"Hey, what's wrong Pat?" Bob asks.  He doesn't recognize the approaching trio, but then he's only been working at MegaComix for a year.  Why would they hang around outisde a few times and only now decide to come inside?

......Did they see him change duds a few days ago?


----------



## renau1g (Apr 22, 2009)

*Gordon Masterson - Mega Lo Mart*

Gordon was walking through the local Mega Lo Mart as he heard over the loud speaker that damn annoying slogan of theirs *"Mega Lo Mart, where you'll be shopping for the rest of your life"*. He shook his head at those words, almost taunting him as he walks down the aisle. Gordon always thought this during his weekly trip to the store _"They're right, they got us by the shorties, can't compete with their prices."_. Trying to find someone, anyone, who could help him find some allergy medicine, Gordon walked by the electronics section. He couldn't help but notice the group of people huddled around the 50' tv on display and wandered over to see what was going on. 

Seeing the situation developing at the school, Gordon decides this might be the time to start taking back this city. _"Let's see those cowards try and shoot me"_ he thinks to himself as he runs out of the building, all thoughts of which products are on sale, or where that allergy medication is fly from his mind. Gordon rushes out and hails down the first cab he sees, telling the cabbie to step on it, his kid's at that school. 

It's times like this Gordon wished he hadn't drank away his savings and still had that beat-up Buick he used to drive. It was a boat, and burned oil, but it was his. Shaking his head to snap out of it, Gordon anxiously awaited their destination, seconds seeming like minutes and minutes seeming like hours to him. His heart was pounding and he could feel the tingling, needlelike pain starting. Gordon forced himself to calm down, deep breaths _"Pull yourself together Gordo, can't be having this happen right now. Not yet anyways"_

[sblock=OOC]
Sorry for the delay, missed this somehow. Not having great speed, flying, or anything else Gordon is forced to rely on public transportation for all his superhero'ing needs. At least until he can buy back that Buick. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 23, 2009)

_...and you know how there was a billion dollars 'lost' in Iraq, and the defense department 'lost' a few million here and a few million there? No no. Nobody just loses that much money. Ever. Those are the black projects. That is the money going to things only a handful of people will ever know ever existed. 

I know it sounds paranoid, but I have proof, personal proof, that there are things in the world that just don't fit with how we're told things work..._

Cassandra frowned as she read over her post again. She dithered. Was it condescending? Too unsubstantiated? It was a blog reply though, not a dissertation. She didn't have to cite her sources or include a bibliography.

And of course, it was true, even if it was vague.

She'd just hit the 'send' button when a shadow fell over her from behind.

"Cass!"

Victor Kessel was the 'cub' reporter at the Metro Insight; a small local news paper that served mostly the downtown area. Cassandra's brother jokingly called it a 'toilet paper paper,' because of the cheap newsprint they used, and the tendency of its pages to wind up in bathrooms as free reading material. Because of that, Vic felt he had plenty to prove, and there was only one person on staff that he was qualified to boss around.

Cassandra quickly quit out of her web browser and twisted around in her chair to look up at him. "Yes?"

Victor didn't seem to have noticed her having been on a non-work site. He was far too excited by something. "There's a major story breaking over at the high school. I need you to grab that little camera thing and come with me so we can put it streaming on the website. You know how to do that, right?"

"Uh..." Cass sort of knew the basics behind YouTubing. Streaming video on the paper's website would be harder though, and she wasn't sure she could do that. But she nodded anyway because paper's distribution was down and costs were up and even her minuscule salary as an intern would look pretty good for cutbacks eventually. "Yeah, we can work that out."

Not exactly a lie. Just misleading.

"Great!" Vic enthused. "Meet me out front in five minutes. We've gotta hurry to get there before everyone else does!"

...

And that was how Cassandra found herself holding a digital camera, recording movies of a reporter who looked way too happy to be looking at a school that had gotten bombed and was now the scene of a hostage situation.

And all the while... _Do you want to just stand here taking pictures no one will see, or do you want to actually help out?_


----------



## Jemal (Apr 23, 2009)

*-Megacomix-*
Pat Erikson shakes his head at Bobby "Don't worry, I'll take care of them.." he says, but he doesn't sound too convinced himself as he moves forward to greet the three suits as they enter.  Though he speaks quietly, bobby can't help but overhear.

"Look, I allready told Rod I'll pay, I'm just a bit behind, Business is just starting to pick up again.  You guys don't need to do any-"

One of the men holds up a hand to cut him off "Sir, I'm afraid we've no idea who you're talking about, we're with the CIA, and we're here to speak to one of your employees, a mr.. Reddington?"

Pat relaxes a bit, but then looks confused back at Bobby. "Bobby? Are you sure?  What business does the CIA have with-"

"Please Sir, It's better if you don't know."  The man gently but firmly pushes his way past Mr Erikson and approaches Bobby.  "Bobby Reddington?"

*-Metro High, June 20th-*

_-Inside Gymnasium-_
Roy counts 9 masked men, 8 of them wielding what appear to be automatic rifles.  the 9th is unarmed and shouting at one of the others in what sounds to Roy like some african tribal language.  He sounds upset and angry.  The second man turns on him and points the gun at him, shouting back in a very commanding voice, which seems to settle the first man down a little bit.

"You said there would be no-one hurt, I told you I do not want to hurt anybody!"  The first man says in accented english, but gets no response.  Instead, the one who appears to be in charge moves over to the children, who have all been gathered into one corner, watched by 3 of the gunmen.  
"If any of you attempt to escape or be a hero, we will kill you and the person nearest you.  Do not be heroes."  His voice is also accented, but less so.

_-Taxi 1238, en route to Metro High-_
"I understand how difficult this must be for you sir, back where I am from we had problems like this far too often, it is one of the many reasons I came to America.  It is a sad day when something like this is happening in this glorious city.  Do not worry though, I am certain the police will not allow your child, or any others, to be harmed."
There's something about the way the Iraqi man speaks, a comforting and understanding tone that makes his words difficult to ignore.  Even if Gordon had been a frantic parent, he likely would have been calmed by the words.
"Here we are, sir."

The taxi pulls up a few blocks from the school, unable to get any closer, and Gordon sees the chaos ahead. 

_-Outside Metro High -_
 Police have formed a line to keep out all the parents, reporters, and onlookers.  From behind them, smoke can be coming from somewhere down the street.  It's nearly impossible to find an officer to talk to who isn't allready busy.

_-Communications Tower outside Metro High-_
From his perch, Nightshift can see snipers taking positions all around.  With his teleportation he was able to arrive not far behind the police, and before the majority of reporters and frantic parents arrived.  He can also see the flipped, twisted, still smoking wreck of a police car down the street.  It looks like it was hit by a rocket or some other explosive.  He can also see one masked gunman standing just inside the school doors, keeping an eye on the police.. though those surely can't be the only doors, and from his perch he can see a roof access door, possibly locked, possibly not.


*Local News*
"It would appear now that the explosion heard before the gunmen rushed into the school was the result of a shoot-out between the gunmen and police.  Early reports are that police came upon them robbing an armoured car, a shoot-out ensued, and a stray bullet caught the fuel tank of the police officers car, causing the explosion.  One officer was killed, and a second badly injured, though we haven't been told their names nor whether they were injured by the explosion or shooting.  Police have cordoned off the area and are not letting anyone closer than a few hundred yards, though as you can see here behind me, they are spending nearly as much manpower keeping out the anxious parents of the students trapped inside as they are on anything else.  More after this."

[sblock=tailspinner]
I need to know if you've been following the government trio or not?  Would you be present to see something going down at the comic shop, or more likely to have heard of the school issue and zoomed off there?  Or something else?[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]
For those who may not have realized/noticed yet, I use colored text for NPC's that I expect to be recurring/important.  Please don't let this impinge on your own colour choice, though.  If you want your character to use a specific font for speech, feel free, or feel free to use none at all, your choice.
[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 24, 2009)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Nighshift can also see one masked gunman standing just inside the school doors, keeping an eye on the police.. though those surely can't be the only doors, and from his perch he can see a roof access door, possibly locked, possibly not.




	A bunker position with a grassy kill-zone in front. 

Rawling briefly wished he was one of those silent-kill ninja types (Bam! Death-chop to the neck!) then muscled bunched and he jump-shifted sideways... right besides one of the police snipers. 

	"Hand over your radio, SOLDJER." His hand flipped out.

[sblock="Actions"]Move: Teleport up to 1000' as needed
Standard action: Command Voice (mind control, Will save 20)[/sblock]___________________________________________
Binder Fred, tapping into the chain of command.


----------



## Andor (Apr 24, 2009)

Jemal said:


> "If any of you attempt to escape or be a hero, we will kill you and the person nearest you.  Do not be heroes."  His voice is also accented, but less so.




_Don't be a hero. Ha! What about a superhero?_ Roy thinks to himself as works his way to the edge of the crowd trying to position himself between the gunmen and the students. _But still, I can't stop all of them if they start shooting students. Man! Why couldn't I have super speed? Er... wait do I?_ He shakes his head, now is not the time to experiment. He calls out to the leader "What do you want? Why are you taking us hostage?" He concentrates on controling his nervousness to keep his eyes from glowing.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 24, 2009)

Bob hesitates, jaw slack for a moment.  What to do?!?!  He can't lie, everyone in the store knows his name!  Some dingus would blurt it out even if Pat thought better of it!  Tim, over there, would just love to rat him out for not turning a blind eye when he tried to sneak out with a few comics last week.  Bob still had to keep an eye on that one.....  Dangit!  He can't lie, so what should he do?!

So, after a few moments of hesitation, he responds "Uh, yeah, I'm Bob......what's up?" in apparent confusion.

Meanwhile, he can only think _'OH CRAP OH CRAP OH CRAP WHAT ARE THEY GONNA DO!!?!?!'_


----------



## renau1g (Apr 24, 2009)

Jemal said:


> _-Taxi 1238, en route to Metro High-_
> "I understand how difficult this must be for you sir, back where I am from we had problems like this far too often, it is one of the many reasons I came to America.  It is a sad day when something like this is happening in this glorious city.  Do not worry though, I am certain the police will not allow your child, or any others, to be harmed."
> There's something about the way the Iraqi man speaks, a comforting and understanding tone that makes his words difficult to ignore.  Even if Gordon had been a frantic parent, he likely would have been calmed by the words.
> "Here we are, sir."
> ...




"Thank you for your kind words, ah I didn't catch your name" Gordon asks, as he pays the man and adds a generous tip. 

Turning his attention back to the growing mess of people and the cops holding them back, Gordon has an idea. He looks for the thinest area of the crowd and pushes his way to the front, struggling against the frightened parents. He began to stride past the police barricades non-chalantly. Once the officer stops him, Gordon looks at him with his sternest look. 

"I'd suggest you take your hand off me son, unless you want to be back giving out parking tickets. I'm agent Harrison, FBI, step aside and point me to who's in charge of this mess." Gordon says tersely, his hands across his chest and foot tapping in annoyance at the apparent delay.

[sblock=OOC]
Initimidate (1d20+14)
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 25, 2009)

"...but I'm a reporter!"

"Sorry, sir, no one's allowed through to the school."

Cassandra leaned against the side of the white van she and Victor had arrived in, listening idly to him butt heads with one of the police officers guarding the barricade line at the curbside and scanning through the footage she'd taken of his report.

"The public has a right to know!"

"Look, right now the situation back there's unstable, and there's children and firearms involved. Do you want to have their blood on your hands?"

He wanted to get some footage of the gunmen through the windows of the gym. Cassandra privately agreed with the cop...it was way too dangerous.

Except...

She looked up from the camera and over to the gym building. Could she reach that far? The gunmen would almost certainly see a person crouching down in front of a window with a camera...but what if the camera was just floating by itself? Much smaller. Much less obtrusive. Much quieter.

But then again, what if Victor came back and wanted to film something else while it was away?

Cass glanced back at the squabbling pair. Then she looked around to see if anyone else was watching. She could float it low over the ground at first...then when it was clear, lift it up and pick up some speed over to the window. Finally just snatch it back. 

There was the problem of explaining how she got the footage. But with some editing...well...it might be workable. And if not, she just wouldn't show it to them.

When she was sure it was safe, Cassandra released the little camera, and sent it skittering low over the ground towards the gym, hoping to avoid anyone's notice.

(not sure what you'd want me to roll for this, if anything. TK is perception range, and precise)


----------



## Jemal (Apr 27, 2009)

June 20th

*-Megacomix-*
The man raised an eyebrow at Bob's hesitation and nervousness.  "Mr Reddington, We'd like to speak with you somewhere a bit more private... If you could step outside with us, we have some important matters to discuss.  I believe you know to what we are referring."  He leans in and whispers "And I'm certain you want to keep this private as much as we do."  He pulls back and motions to the front door, looking to Pat "You won't mind if we borrow your employee for a few moments."  the way he says it makes it clear to everyone in the store that it's not a question.

*-Metro High-*

_-Gymnasium-_
The angry man walks over to Roy, pointing the gun at his head from a foot away "I Want you to Shut up and lay on the floor.  Are you the mayor of this city?  Are you the chief of police? NO, so you are not in a negotiating position!  The next child to speak will be shot."  He cocks the gun and leans in closer "Do you understand me, little boy?"

_-Outside-_
"Hakim Al'rashar, sir.  It was a pleasure to meet you."  The cabbie smiles at you for the tip.  "And my hopes that everything works out allright for you."  The Taxi pulls away as Gordon moves to the front of the barricade to confront the police officer. *See OOC*

Meanwhile a small camera is floating towards the school snapping pictures.

_-Nearby Sniper Position-_
Nightshift appears beside the sniper, who turns quickly, surprised at this suddenly appearing man in a mask, but stops short and hands over his radio when ordered.

[sblock=ooc]
Shayuri - Lets just get a dex (or int, your choice) check to see how precise your control is at this stage.

Renau1g - That would actually be a bluff check to convince them that you're telling the truth.  Scaring him won't work if he doesn't believe you.

Binder - Um, one problem I foresee... Doesn't your mind control power only last for a second?  The officer should probably be holding you at gunpoint and demanding an explanation right now...

Also, everybody - Please roll for yourselves using invisiblecastle.  Use your characters real name for the name slot.  I will be doing some rolling for you when it matters for me to know it for my posts (Such as saves), but for the most part roll for yourselves.
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 27, 2009)

Robert had been watching the comic store from the roof of a nearby building so that he could keep an eye on the van. Unfortunately he had been doing so for many hours and had taken an impromptu nap. He awakens to find that he is not sure how much time has passed. He speeds down the back of the building and to a position around the corner from the store. Then he begins walking at a normal pace around the building toward the store entrance. He watches for anything unusual.

OOC: Sorry for the delay. I've been away for a bit.


----------



## Andor (Apr 27, 2009)

Jemal said:


> June 20th
> 
> _-Gymnasium-_
> The angry man walks over to Roy, pointing the gun at his head from a foot away "I Want you to Shut up and lay on the floor.  Are you the mayor of this city?  Are you the chief of police? NO, so you are not in a negotiating position!  The next child to speak will be shot."  He cocks the gun and leans in closer "Do you understand me, little boy?"




_Oh that is it!_ Roy thinks as his eyes begin to glow red in anger. His hand lashes out and grabs the thug's gun arm and forces it up with contemptuous ease, holding the gunman helpless. "I don't think you understand just who you need to negotiate with, A**hole." Roy sneers.

[sblock=OCC]Attack roll to grab. Attack roll to grab (1d20+3=13) 
Grapple roll to pin. grapple roll (1d20+19=30) [/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 28, 2009)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Nightshift appears beside the sniper, who turns quickly, surprised at this suddenly appearing man in a mask, but stops short and hands over his radio when ordered.




	The earpiece fits nicely into Rawling's ear, under the balaclava, at which point his look gentles. "Don't worry, son : we're on the same side... Try not to shoot any more friendlies than you have to, alright?" A sweeping look out the window and *fwoosh*, he isn't there anymore.

<_Assuming that sweeping look didn't pick up things like floating cameras or familiar-looking recovering alcoholics picking fights with police officers:_ 

	He's in fact 250m away, 30m from the ground and facing back the way he came. Oh, and he's falling, but never mind that now. 'Where's a convenient window when you need one..... There!' And he's inside the school.

[sblock="Actions"]Free: Fit radio in ear. I'm assuming it's already set to receive, if not he'll turn it on so it is.
         Move: Teleport so he faces the back of the school.
         Move: Spot a likely window and teleport inside. An *ideal* window would have student/teacher faces in it (trapped in a classroom?). Failing that, a classroom or staircase window close to the back "gunmen" entrance. Failing that again, I guess any classroom will do in the fall. 

         Is there a gunmen at the back doors as well? Police presence? Fleeing students? Look back out when safely inside if need be.
         Anything informative on the "police scanner", by the way?

Notice rolls for all that:
1d20+12=13, 
1d20+12=15, 
1d20+12=21, 
1d20+12=32[/sblock][sblock="Command Voice"]







			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> Binder - Um, one problem I foresee... Doesn't your mind control power only last for a second? The officer should probably be holding you at gunpoint and demanding an explanation right now...



As I understand it (MM core book p.70), Nightshift's Command Voice power lasts until successfully saved against. Targets do get a new save every *round* at cumulative +1 for every previously failed saves. So an initially failed roll means you're under his spell for at least a round, at which point you get another save at +1, then +2, then +3, etc for each succeeding rounds... Makes sense?[/sblock]________________________________________________________
Binder Fred, way to crank up the tension, Andor.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 28, 2009)

"Uhh....I'm really not sure....but okay....." Bob responds.  He looks at Pat and says "I'll be back soon, I guess....?" while looking as confused as he can.  Inwardly, he freaks out about what the heck the CIA or FBI or whoever it was these guys said they are want with HIM!!!

Bob follows them out of the store while scratching his head with one hand.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 28, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Sorry, Bluff = +2 modifier
Bluff (1d20+2=18) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 28, 2009)

Cassandra squinted slightly, keeping her eyes fixed on the tiny camera as she manuevered it carefully to get some shots of the cordoned off area.

Control roll: 20 (int based)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Jemal (Apr 29, 2009)

June 20th
*-Megacomix-*Robert had been almost at the entrance to the comic shop when the three he'd been tailing came out with a young man who looked QUITE nervous, nearly bowling Robert over as he doesn't notice him.
Bob follows the three outside and nearly runs into a customer on his way past.  
The man who'd done most of the talking inside looks from Bob to Robert, a curious expression on his face, as if he recognized the man from somewhere, but he shrugged "Excuse us, Sir." He stepped out of Robert's way and took a hold of Bob's arm gently but forcefully "Our vehicle is across the street, Mr Reddington, we can speak freely once we're inside."

*-Metro High-*
_Gymnasium_
Roy manages to(barely) Grab the surprised gunman, lifting him helplessly into the air.  The others stare blankly at him for a moment, until the spell is broken by the nervous man from earlier.

"BROTHER!" He shouts, stepping forwards. "Please, no more.."  Though his words seem lost on the other gunmen, who point their weapons at Roy, shouting at him all at once.

_Outside_
The Police officer sighs at Gordon "Well that may be sir, but as you know I'm going to have to see some ID before you send me to the parking lot."  He crosses his arms, waiting.

Shayuri's camera flies up to the building and starts snapping pictures, seemingly unnoticed, as her co-worker continues arguing with the police.

_Empty Classroom_
Nightshift takes the radio and shifts into an empty classroom.  Listening to the radio indicates that save for those trapped in the gym, and a few gunmen guarding doors, the school seems empty.  It's currently being surrounded by swat teams as they wait for the negotiater to arrive.  As he turns to leave the classroom, he notices a camera floating just outside the window, taking pictures of him...

[sblock=ooc]
Police Officer Sense Motive vs Gordon (1d20+5=24)  Ouch, sry but the cop doesn't buy it.  I gave you a +2 bonus for incorporating the intimidation, but he still beats it.

Also.. heh, I just noticed that there are two 'bob' pcs, and they're the only ones not at the school.  

Also, Andor - You've got the guy pinned, but theres a buncha angry terrorists pointing semi-automatic weapons at you and shouting.  Things aint lookin so hot for Kid Super.[/sblock]


----------



## Andor (Apr 29, 2009)

Jemal said:


> June 20th
> *-Metro High-*
> _Gymnasium_
> Roy manages to(barely) Grab the surprised gunman, lifting him helplessly into the air.  The others stare blankly at him for a moment, until the spell is broken by the nervous man from earlier.
> ...




_Crud, crud, crud. I gotta focus all their attention on me before they realize all the other kids are _still_ hostages. Well as long as my cover is blown..._ Eyes blazing orange with his anger and fear Roy throws the gunman in a one handed overhand toss at the next closest riflemen, he misses badly however and the thug flies on into the wall."Everybody DOWN!" he shouts.

[Sblock=occ]He swiffed badly unless a human body counts as an area attack.  Throwing badguy (1d20+3=5) 

And I'm not worried about Roy, unless I badly misread the system he's just flat immune to regular gunfire, though still vulnerable to a punch upside the head. His actions however are probably not the best that could be imagined, but he's a 16 yr old kid who still doesn't know his powers, or even really his own strength.  I just hope he doesn't lose any classmates. [/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 29, 2009)

Two hurried steps into the quiet classroom to account for speed differences (didn't quite compensate enough there, Mitch) and he's free to let his breath rush out in retrospective dread and wonder : hell of a ride, HELL of a RIDE! 

	No time to shake though, got to -



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> As he turns to leave the classroom, he notices a camera floating just outside the window, taking pictures of him...




	Invisible reporters?! What- Wait- The camera is not stopping. It just keeps on moving sideways and snapping away, hasn't focused on him at all in fact... And it's not moving right either, not at all like somebody carrying-

	On a hunch Nightshift swivels his gaze out and catches sight of her almost immediately. Over there behind the police line : shoulder length dark hair, press badge, indoor-white skin, maybe twenty. And with intense green eyes staring fixedly at the camera's every move, almost as if she's *supporting* it!

	Rawling would catch that gaze if he could, get some sort of contact. Short of a scene though... 

	Right! The old soldier strides forth, taking it off as he goes. Catching up to the camera's sideways advance, he thumps his 50th anniversary gold watch down on a specific desk, looking right down the objective's throat as he does so. Here! It is HERE!

<_Classroom 1011, second row from the window, first desk up front._ 

	Good luck on your mission, soldier, hope I'll get a chance to see you again. 

And then he's off at a quiet lope, back into the darkened classroom. Because the time hasn't been wasted, whatever the case with green-eyes. The radio's been babbling all this time (not very tight comsec, thankfully) and from what he can piece together, save for those trapped in the gym and a few gunmen guarding doors, the school is empty. It's currently being surrounded by swat teams as they wait for the negotiator to arrive.

	The important part being : "in the GYM"! And so Rawling peers both ways from his crouch at the door before padding to the big red box marking the nearest fire hose, and the emergency evacuation plan he knows he'll find right next to it.

[sblock="Actions"]Assuming no gunmen in the corridor, find the best alternate access to the gym, ideally through the team lockers and not in front of the gunmen on watch.

Oh and re-reading the rules for mind control I realized that, as written, Command Voice takes a standard action to take control and a move action to issue a command (i.e. a full action to use). I'll therefore change my stats so that control + command takes a standard action all told, as I thought it worked (i.e. add a +1 Extra to it). It'll be done tomorrow, I think.[/sblock]____________________________________________
Binder Fred, nice twist on the camera thing, Jemal.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 29, 2009)

To someone who knows what to look for, Cassandra is pretty easy to spot...she's staring right at the camera fixedly. Although she's controlling the device's movements, she can't actually see through it though, and Nightshift is inside a building, behind glass. Between the light differential and the reflective pane, she doesn't see him in there at that distance.

After taking a few shots through that window, she therefore moves the camera on to the next to get a few more...then to the next, for different angles.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 29, 2009)

Jemal said:


> June 20th
> 
> _Outside_
> The Police officer sighs at Gordon "Well that may be sir, but as you know I'm going to have to see some ID before you send me to the parking lot."  He crosses his arms, waiting.




"Sorry, I... just ....well... ok. It's just my kids are inside and I just want to help them. You wouldn't understand, you're kids aren't stuck being held by some terrorist, why don't you take them down? I've seen movies, you're snipers should take the shots." Gordon says to the man, then realizing he won't get anywhere with him, turns back to the crowd of people and tries to find a nearby alley to duck into.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 29, 2009)

Jemal said:


> *-Megacomix-*Robert had been almost at the entrance to the comic shop when the three he'd been tailing came out with a young man who looked QUITE nervous, nearly bowling Robert over as he doesn't notice him.
> Bob follows the three outside and nearly runs into a customer on his way past.
> The man who'd done most of the talking inside looks from Bob to Robert, a curious expression on his face, as if he recognized the man from somewhere, but he shrugged "Excuse us, Sir." He stepped out of Robert's way and took a hold of Bob's arm gently but forcefully "Our vehicle is across the street, Mr Reddington, we can speak freely once we're inside."




Robert moves past the group, then opens the door to the shop. Then he makes his move, he speeds over picks up Bob and speeds off down the street. He makes a number of turns and ends up on the roof of a building before placing the man back down. Robert then allows the other man a moment to reorient himself before speaking. "What is your power? Those guys only grab people with 'SPECIAL' powers. What is yours?" Robert then waits for the other man to respond. Even after his amazing run he is not winded n the least.

OOC: Robert's normal speed is is about 16.66 miles per melee round. Bob is a medium load for Robert which means he travels at 2/3 speed or a maximum of 11.11 miles. Robert carries Bob no more then a few miles so there should be no problems.


----------



## Binder Fred (Apr 29, 2009)

Majorly edited my last post to take the real happenings into account. Tag Shayuri.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 30, 2009)

(OOC need update from Jemal before I can do anything, since Cassandra has no knowledge of what Nightshift is doing, and won't until she gets the camera back and looks at the pictures. ...and I admit, I'm a little mystified by what he's doing OOC too. You said he was 'taking it off...' Does that mean he undressed? And the watch? Hee hee. Poor Cass and her player are confused. )


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 30, 2009)

Bob FREAKS THE HELL OUT!!!  He only has time to say "Yeah..." to the gov't guy dragging him out of the store before he's grabbed by someone else and carried at breakneck speeds down the street, barely even starting to shout "WHAT THE-!?!?!" as he gets dragged away!

Somehow, the insane ride stops after a few seconds and Bob almost hurls!  "Guh!  Wha- what the-" he stammers out, looking at the stranger that-wait, did this guy just drag him over here THAT FAST?!!?!?  Bob's mind reels for a moment, as he just blinks stupidly and his jaw hangs slack.

Finally, he responds "Y....you've got powers too?  Y-you don't need to know mine!  .....Aw, crud, I just blurted it out!  Well, so what?!!?  Whaddya mean the gov't 'just takes people with special powers'?!?!  That's crazy!  They're the government!  I didn't do nothin'!"  Bob backs away and looks nervously at the stranger.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 30, 2009)

*Outside Megacomix*
The streak that was Robert Paul Marshall is a mile away before the agents even realize what happened.
"DAMIT! Looks like he's a speedster.  Call the tracker."

*-Metro High-*
_-Outside-_
"Because they're holed up in the gym and our snipers can't shoot through walls, sir." The cop says tiredly, just before Gordon turns to leave, then looks to another 'concerned parent' and continues his job.
Meanwhile Cass notices her partner coming over to her, seemingly done arguing with the police, and not looking too happy.
As he opens his mouth to speak, there is a loud Explosion from the building, followed by screaming.  

_Inside_
Nightshift finds his map and is just about to enter the gym, pondering what he'll do once inside, when he hears shouting and a sudden explosion from inside, followed by screaming.

_Gym_
"BROTHER, NO!!" The nervous man shouts as his brother is thrown across the room.  He points a hand at Roy and there is a loud EXPLOSION that everybody else hears but Roy _feels_ as he finds the terrorists retreating at an alarming pace - It's only as he hits the brick wall behind him that he realizes they were standing still and he was flying backwards.  He crashes straight through the wall, leaving a large hole, and by the time he's stood up and his ears have stopped ringing, he can hear screaming from the terrified students on the other side.  
The terrorist who shouted at him has pulled off his mask and is staring angrily at Roy, the others are staring in awe at the hole.

[sblock=ooc]
Wait... miles per ROUND?  *checks sheet/book*  Wow.. ok, I seriously underestimated your speed.  I didn't realize you travelled at Mach 13, you're not just supersonic, you're Hypersonic.  Hell, you're only 1 rank away from achieving Escape Velocity! 
Just for the record, we won't be dealing with sonic booms.
Anyways, you guys're currently free of DM interference for the moment, so feel free to talk back and forth.

Now for the school: 
Terrorist attack on Kid Super Kid Super Toughness save vs Terrorist explosion (1d20+6=17, 1d20+7=27) Hmm.. nat 20 eh?
Andor!! Gain 1 bruised damage and 1 hero point as I use GM Fiat to negate your 20, b/c I want you flying through a wall.   No stunned or extra damage from the wall, though.  You're now about 50' away from him, with a rather large hole in the wall between you.  All the kids & other terrorists are considered stunned for this round.

EVERYONE who's planning on doing something about the explosion please roll initiative at this point. (Andor and badguys included.)

If you beat Terrorist Initiative (1d20+4=23) post your actions.  Otherwise post your init and general reaction

Also, could everyone please have their actual defense/toughness posted somewhere so I don't have to look through the sheet and do math for each attack?
[/sblock]


----------



## Andor (Apr 30, 2009)

Jemal said:


> _Gym_
> "BROTHER, NO!!" The nervous man shouts as his brother is thrown across the room.  He points a hand at Roy and there is a loud EXPLOSION that everybody else hears but Roy _feels_ as he finds the terrorists retreating at an alarming pace - It's only as he hits the brick wall behind him that he realizes they were standing still and he was flying backwards.  He crashes straight through the wall, leaving a large hole, and by the time he's stood up and his ears have stopped ringing, he can hear screaming from the terrified students on the other side.
> The terrorist who shouted at him has pulled off his mask and is staring angrily at Roy, the others are staring in awe at the hole.
> 
> ...




Init = 4 Initiative (1d20+2=4) Apparently Roy got his bell rung pretty good. 

_Ugh. Either that was an invisible grenade, or I'm not the only super around. Whee._
Roy's actions will depend on the bad guys. If they open up on the students he's going to go after the gunmen. If not he'll try his eyebeams on the badguy, who knows? Maybe they only work right if he's in danger.

[sblock=Defenses]
Defense = 13 
Toughness +3 (+4 point Impervious Toughness vs ranged, +3 vs Physical when spinning)
Fort 7 + 3 = 10
Will 9 + 1 = 10
Ref 4 + 2 = 6[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 30, 2009)

Robert glances around to make sure there is no one else around. "Look! I realize this is probably pretty weird. But trust me, I've seen them take two people away that have powers. One of them is a friend. I am not real sure what branch of the government they are with or if they are even connected to the government. I will tell you this. If I hadn't rescued you they would have knocked you out and taken you." He pauses for a moment. "Is there a safe place you can go? I can take you there in an instant if it is local."


----------



## Binder Fred (May 1, 2009)

Nighshift is just about throught the muggy guy's locker room, sneaking up on the athletes' door to the gym, when he hears shouting and a sudden *explosion* from inside, followed by screaming.

	"Oh Foxtrot Charlie."

_Init :_ 1d20+3=16

	So much for the careful approach.

	Before he knows it he's vaulting out of the trench (crashing through a gym door in this case) and charging the Golf Delta machine gun emplacement. You're *sure* this is what you wanted, Mitch?

	His gun has blurred into is his hand somewhere in there and he's pointing it at more than half a dozen armed men in masks : "DROP YOUR WEAPONS, *NOW*!" 

[Sblock="Actions"]Free=switch on Duty Revolver alternate power
Move= Position himself so his Command voice affects as many of the gunmen as possible. If he can see a likely spot through the door, teleport instead.
Standard= Command Voice, 100' cone, Will save 20

DEFENSE: 20 [10 + 3Base + 7Shield power] ---> FLATFOOTED 11
TOUGH 10 [0Base + 3con + 7Costume power] 
FORT   3 [0Base + 3con] 
REF    7 [4Base + 3dex] (Area effect = no dam on succ save)
WILL  10 [8Base + 2Wis][/sblock]Questions = 
Do the gunmen carry anything besides their machineguns? He's remembering the police car out there, though I guess we now know what happened there, right ?
Do they look armored in any way? 
Anything of note about the one not wearing his mask?

_N.B With his newfound Skill Mastery he'll take 10 on any Notice rolls needed = 22_

______________________________________________________
Binder Fred, guts and glory.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 1, 2009)

Bob blinks and looks at the guy funny.  Then, he says "Are you sure?  They can't be hurtin' folks just for gettin' powers all of a sudden......can they?"  He looks around and thinks on it, then says "I guess we can go to my apartment....  But if they were gonna grab me, they might be watchin' there too..."  Bob reluctantly tells the stranger his address.


----------



## Jemal (May 4, 2009)

The terrorists look between roy and the super-terrorist for a few seconds, unsure what to do.  Super-Terrorist, however, knows exactly what to do as he moves forward, walking past the cowering children to join Roy in the adjacent classroom, and holding up a hand again.  Another invisible explosion catches Roy square in the chest, though he manages to shake it off now that he's not taken by surprise.

At this point, a man enters from the other side of the gym, and orders the terrorists to drop their weapons.  Amazingly, most of them do so, leaving only 2 armed, who are snapped out of their shock by the man's appearance, and start raising their guns to point at him.

Roy focuses on the terrorist and his eyes begin to glow red, a thin beam of light shines through the dust in the room from his eyes to the Super-Terrorist's chest.. but nothing seems to happen.

Not even seeming to notice in his rage, the Super-Terrorist shouts and charges at Roy, slamming his hands into Roy and unleashing another blast right into the kid's abdomen.


[sblock=ooc]
Was going to wait and see if Gordon was doing anything, but I guess It'll take him a little while to get past the police barricade if he does try (Unless he decides to go straight through..), so I'll catch him up if he does anything

Terrorist attack on Roy; Save if needed (1d20+6=25, 1d20+7=14) 
OK, that's a fail by ten, which would leave you staggered.. AND send you flying backwards again.. this time 1000 feet, so I'm going to use the hero point you earned from my Fiat last round to reroll the save for you.
Roy's Toughness reroll (1d20+7=26) 
that'll do.

Sorry Andor, the beams don't work ATM.
Next Round: 
Terrorist Charging Roy; Toughness Save (1d20+8=26, 1d20+7=12) 
Ouch, you're saves aint doin so hot since that first 20.. OK, i'm gonna leave it off here and let you decide if you wanna use a hero point to reroll. (ALSO see OOC thread for more on this)

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 4, 2009)

_Oh crap, he's coming!_

Cassandra starts to reel the camera back in when she sees Vic coming back. She manages a weak smile for him and says, "So...I guess it didn't go too..."

That's as far as she gets. Victor opens his mouth to cut her off angrily, and then the gym wall explodes.

The next thing Cass knows she's on her back on the pavement with Vic lying on top of her. For a dizzy instant she wonders if the blast threw him...then she realizes that he must have dived into her to shield her. Even though the explosion was quite a ways away...far too much so to pose any direct risk.

And she'd lost the camera to boot. It must have dropped to the ground in the bushes outside of the gym somewhere.

She patted Victor's back and squirmed out from under him. "I think it's okay. It's clear over at the gym."

_God those poor kids. What do I do now?_

And, of course, she had to get the camera back.

"Victor, I'm going over there," Cassandra said, and then quickly, so as not to give him time to argue, "Distract the police!"

Then she was off and running. Not directly towards the gym, which would be too obvious, but towards the library where she could get cover in the hedge that surrounded it...then make her way to the gym building across the quad, far enough from the police line that she might escape notice.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 4, 2009)

Arkhandus said:


> Bob blinks and looks at the guy funny.  Then, he says "Are you sure?  They can't be hurtin' folks just for gettin' powers all of a sudden......can they?"  He looks around and thinks on it, then says "I guess we can go to my apartment....  But if they were gonna grab me, they might be watchin' there too..."  Bob reluctantly tells the stranger his address.




Robert nods and then in a flash he has picked up the other man and they are off. It takes him several tries to find the right street. But at the speed he moves it is almost imperceptible. Once he finds the right street it is but a short time before he finds the right address and then the right apartment. Then he puts Bob down at his door and is off again for a few seconds while he checks the surrounding few blocks for signs of surveillance. Finally he returns with his findings...


----------



## Binder Fred (May 4, 2009)

On the other side of the gym Rawling has just enough time to catch sight of a hole in the wall, five feet wide with plaster dust bellowing out, massonry bits still falling off. There's two voices shouting from the classroom beyond, sounds of a scuffle and then *BOOM* another explosion blasts out of there, scaterring debris! 

It'll have to wait though. 

"I said 'DROP IT'!" Pow. The heavy caliber revolver jumps in his hand, a puff of ballistic smoke at its end. 

[Sblock="Standard action"]TK Disarm on the baddy on the left : 1d20+8=27 to hit

Baddy must succeed a STR save vs 1d20+10=23 or be disarmed. <Binder Fred does a hand pump : YEEEES!> [/sblock]Baddy on the right has time enough to see his target streak with black before he feels the still hot muzzle of a revolver press into his kidneys. "You get me?"

[Sblock="Move"]Teleport behind baddy to the right (i.e. the other one still armed).[/sblock]_____________________________________________
Binder Fred, luck of the irish.


----------



## Andor (May 5, 2009)

Jemal said:


> [sblock=ooc]
> Terrorist attack on Roy; Save if needed (1d20+6=25, 1d20+7=14)
> OK, that's a fail by ten, which would leave you staggered.. AND send you flying backwards again.. this time 1000 feet, so I'm going to use the hero point you earned from my Fiat last round to reroll the save for you.
> Roy's Toughness reroll (1d20+7=26)
> ...




Roy groans. The blast had thrown him clear out of the gym building and across the yard to where he now lay in a Roy sized dent in the Library wall. A brick fell on him adding insult to injury as he tried to figure out what had happened. _Ow. God that hurt. What the hell man?_ He rubs his hand across his mouth. _Blood? So much for being invulnerable. Why do the bullets bounce off then?_

[sblock=OCC]He stunned so internal monolouge is the extent of his actions this round.

I'll save the hero point. Using it to recover later is more dramatic. Besides Roy needs to learn he's mortal. In general he'll spend on defensively only if it's life or death, or of innocents will be endangered if he's put out of commision.

BTW, is there some special effect for these explosions? Fire or glowy energy or just an invisible but loud boom?[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (May 5, 2009)

Bob instinctively concentrates on his psychokinetic field as the stranger hauls ass across town.  A crackling red field of energy surrounds Bob as he clenches his teeth.  He drops the psychokinetic field upon stopping.

Bob spends several seconds just gritting his teeth and trying to hold back puke.  Finally, he manages to keep his lunch down, and with a shaky hand, gets out his key and unlocks the door to his apartment.  He steps in, putting the key away, and sits down on his couch.  After a minute or so, he stops shaking from the shock of getting hauled around Metro at breakneck speeds.

"...Wh-what the heck?" he asks.  "What's going on?"


----------



## Jemal (May 5, 2009)

June 20th
*-Metro High-*
_Gymnasium_
The first terrorist's gun appears in Nightshifts hand and HIS gun appears in the second terrorists spine a second later.  The second terrorist drops his gun and raises his hands.  Meanwhile, one of the other 4 shakes his head confusedly, and looks at Nightshift, pulling a pistol from his side holster and pointing it at him.  The disarmed one likewise pulls out his backup weapon, and the two of them start shouting at the others in what sounds like Nigerian.  They don't shoot, presumably because their companion is in the way.  All this noise seems to be bringing around the 7th, who was laying crumpled by the wall when Nightshift arrived, and is starting to stir.

_Interior_
Not even seeming to notice the eye-beams or Nightshift's appearance in his rage, the Super-Terrorist shouts and charges at Roy, slamming his hands into Roy and unleashing another blast right into the kid's abdomen, sending him backwards once again - this time with even more force.

Since he gained his powers, Roy has never felt something hurt so bad.  Hell, it's hard to say if he's EVER hurt this badly.  He barely feels the impact with the classroom wall behind him, and only briefly notices the falling books as he flies through the library, then another impact, and suddenly he finds himself rolling across the lawn and coming to a stop slammed up against a wall.

_Exterior_
Victor heads to the barricade to distract the police - Aided by a couple dozen suddenly frantic parents!  It's all the police can do to keep the mob from stampeeding them, and Shayuri is able to sneak past, towards the library.  As she goes, however, there is another explosin from inside - this one seeming closer - and a moment later something bursts through the library ahead, and hurtles past her.  As she turns, she sees a boy roll across the lawn and smash into a wall, leaving a fair sized dent and trailing blood.  

A few cops immediately start rushing towards the injured boy, obviously thinking the worst.

[sblock=Distances]
Cassandra is 30' from the library wall, 20' behind her is Roy against another wall, and 30 feet to her side is the police line (With a bunch of people now looking her way).  About a hundred feet inside the building, through a few broken walls and much dust, Cassandra can see a black man running towards her screaming in rage.
Nightshift is currently in the midst of 6 now-unarmed terrorists in the gymnasium 40' behind Super-Terrorist.

[/sblock]
[sblock=ooc]
Roy's Toughness save vs Wall(1d20+7=13) *Forgot - 2 for 2 bruised lvls, so 11* For the extra damage from Knockback.  That's one more bruised (total 3 bruised), and stuned - though you're allready staggered, so just the bruised.  

FYI, the 'explosions' don't seem to have any visible effect, just the very loud boom.

Terrorist Will Saves (1d20+3=19, 1d20+3=10, 1d20+3=22, 1d20+3=18) to break free of Nightshift's control.  One makes it.  Nightshift is now facing 2 armed terrorists(again), one unarmed but not controlled, and the 7th is starting to get up (This is the 'angry terrorist' who pissed Roy off earlier... Super-Terrorist's brother.)
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 5, 2009)

Seeing his opportunity, Gordon will try to break through the police line, shouting "Our kids are in there, we have to help them" trying to incite the parents to continue their press.


----------



## Andor (May 5, 2009)

[sblock=occ]







renau1g said:


> Seeing his opportunity, Gordon will try to break through the police line, shouting "Our kids are in there, we have to help them" trying to incite the parents to continue their press.




Wow. And I thought Roy was irresponsible. 

Edit: _(This is the 'angry terrorist' who pissed Roy off earlier... Super-Terrorist's brother.)_ He's getting up? Wow, and I was worried Roy would have killed him. He did hit that wall at about 200+ mph...
[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (May 6, 2009)

Jemal said:


> The first terrorist's gun appears in Nightshifts hand



 Let's make it: "...has his machinegun wrenched out of his hands by the blast, sending it clattering all the way to the wall." Though I'll keep the "teleporting to his hand" aspect of it in mind for future uses. 

_<Back IC:_

"You get me?"

	The second terrorist drops his gun and raises his hands. Apparently he does.



Jemal said:


> Meanwhile, one of the other 4 [pulls] a pistol from his side holster and pointing it at him.  The disarmed one likewise pulls out his backup weapon, [...]  All this noise seems to be bringing around the 7th, who was laying crumpled by the wall when Nightshift arrived, and is starting to stir.




	"Now, boys,"- he grabs one of Flesh Shield's raised arms and snaps a newly appeared pair of handcuffs on him -"let's not give away our lives over this, alright?"

<_Insert likely dodging of firearm here as he takes a 5-foot step over to the cover afforded by the nearest gunmen still under his spell._>

	"Whatever this is." Another pair of handcuffs snaps into place, this one chrome-shining new.

<_Response terrorists?_>

OOC = Tell me the students have taken the opportunity to skidaddle? If not, insert a forceful if discreet *shoo, shoo!* gesture behind his back here, directing them towards the likeliest exit.

[sblock="Actions"]Move1= Infinite Handcuff snare on baddy no 1. Don't know if he needs a tohit for this (with a bonus, maybe?) but here it is anyway: [Sblock="roll1"]1d20+3=12 [/sblock]Baddy is Entangled on a failed Reflex 20 save, immobile and helpless if failed by five or more (say Nightshift has snapped his wrist to the opposite ankle in that case  If Nightshift fails to cuff this one on the first try, forget the rest and try again with his other move action.

Else : 5 foot step to one of the other 3 still under the charm.

Move2= Infinite Handcuffs on baddy no 2. Same deal with no need for an attack roll this time, I think, but furnished anyway just in case.[Sblock="roll2"]1d20+3=20[/sblock]DEFENSE bonus: 20 [10 + 3Base + 7Shield power] ---> FLATFOOTED 11
TOUGH 10 [0Base + 3con + 7Costume power] 
FORT   3 [0Base + 3con] 
REF    7 [4Base + 3dex] (Area effect = no dam on succ save)
WILL  10 [8Base + 2Wis][/sblock][Sblock="Voice saves"]These guys all have Wis 14? Bunch of strong-headed SOBs. Got to respect that, of course. [/sblock]____________________________________________________
Binder Fred, slowly evening the odds.


----------



## Jemal (May 6, 2009)

Andor said:


> [sblock=occ]
> Edit: _(This is the 'angry terrorist' who pissed Roy off earlier... Super-Terrorist's brother.)_ He's getting up? Wow, and I was worried Roy would have killed him. He did hit that wall at about 200+ mph...
> [/sblock]




[sblock=ooc]
Well, you know how they say 'it runs in the family'?... 
*Wicked GM Grin*
BTW Andor it's the 'good guys' turn again, Super-Terrorists action has been spent Running to catch up.  He blew you a fair way away.  Just waiting on your action for the new turn.

And Binder - They're base terrorists out of the back of the book, PL 4 with +3 will saves.  I know that's the suggested for a cell LEADER, but this is a badass organization. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Andor (May 6, 2009)

Jemal said:


> [sblock=ooc]
> BTW Andor it's the 'good guys' turn again, Super-Terrorists action has been spent Running to catch up.  He blew you a fair way away.  Just waiting on your action for the new turn.
> [/sblock]




Focusing his bleary eyes Roy realizes that the brother loving lunatic is still coming after him. _Ugh. Okay, maybe I should get up and _OH CRUD! He's still coming? He starts to get up and realizes he's too hurt to move that quickly. He reflexively grabs the brick that bonked him on the head and throws it at the bad guy in a desperate attempt to fend him off.

[sblock=occ]Sorry, I didn't realize you were waiting on me. 

Throwing a brick. (1d20+3=5) ... Too weak. 

Roy will spend a hero point on a reroll. Hero Point reroll for thrown brick. (1d20+3=17) Ok, that's better. One DC25 damage save for a brick to the noggin please. [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 6, 2009)

Cassandra instinctively flinches when the wall explodes, and hunkers down with her arms going up to protect her head. Debris patters around her, and a sharp eye may notice that several direct hits slide aside before striking her, as if impacting an invisible roof over her head.

Her desire to flee is given a sharp kick in the teeth though when she sees the kid in the rubble. The back of her head wonders quickly how he'd survived, but most of her was too busy being horrified. The terrorists were shooting at -children!-

Without thinking, she charges forward, grabbing Roy as she goes past him and hauling him along out of the line of sight of the doorway. Oddly, to Roy, the feeling isn't like being dragged by his shoulder...it's more like something is holding his whole body just off the ground as she runs with him.

"We have to get you out of here!" Cassandra cries, heading for a corner she can use to get out of sight when the terrorist emerges from the library. "Don't panic!"

(Force field up as a free, move to Roy, and use TK to move him along with me. I'll HP on a damage save fail that would stagger me or knock me out (or kill me, of course).)


----------



## Binder Fred (May 7, 2009)

[Sblock="Voice saves"]"Young'ings, let me tell you about the time I battled not one, not two, not three, but SEVEN terrorist leaders all at the same time! It was a tuesday, I think." 

Granted the base +3 Will save, my pesky conscience gives me a wedgy and forces me to point to the "+1 for each previously failed save" bit of the Command Voice power (the cheek!):  i.e. +1 on the last, +2 on their next one if I got that right.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 8, 2009)

*-Bob's Appartment-*
Robert doesn't see any form of surveillance and soon he and Bob are safely inside, wondering what to do next.  As they sit down, Bob's phone begins to ring, and doesn't stop.

*-Metro High-*
_Gymnasium_
As Nightshift cuffs the two Terrorists, the rest manage to shake themselves free of his control, and retrieve their weapons.  As he glances back, the children are still staring in awe, but finally his shooing motions spurs one of them to flee, and the rest follow suit.  One of the terrorists turns to shoot, but the seventh, who has managed to regain his feet, growls "NO! Kill this one first."  and steps forward.  "Where is my BROTHER?" his eyes start glowing red.

_exterior_
Roy chucks a brick with startling speed and accuracy at the SuperTerrorist as he exits the library, and the crowd is treated to the spectacle of a brick _shattering_ against the mans head.  He takes one shaking step forward before dropping to his knees, his eyes glazing over as he falls forwards, barely catching himself.

Roy doesn't have time to celebrate though, as the next moment he finds himself being pulled along by Cassandra.

Meanwhile, back at the barricade, the cops loose control of the crowd as children start pouring out the front door, and the eager parents surge forward to meet them.

[sblock=ooc]
Gym: I'll just start it at +1 this round to keep things simple, thank you for pointing it out.
Uncuffed Terrorist Will saves (1d20+4=22, 1d20+4=20) that's all of'em free(I ignored the cuffed one b/c he's out of the equation
The gymnasium how holds 4 armed terrorists and 2 cuffed, plus the Angry Terrorist.

Exterior: 
Toughness (1d20+7=12) That's bruised, stunned, and staggered for Super-Terrorist.[/sblock]


----------



## Andor (May 8, 2009)

"I'm not panicking. *cough* Ow. But watch out for that guy, he can throw explosions from his hands, like invisible grenades or something."  He steadies himself on his feet with a grimace. "Everyone else is still in the gym! We've got to help them, the rest of these jerks may not have powers, but they have guns and that's enough."

OCC: Technically getting to his feet is his move action for this tound.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 8, 2009)

Jemal said:


> *-Bob's Appartment-*
> Robert doesn't see any form of surveillance and soon he and Bob are safely inside, wondering what to do next.  As they sit down, Bob's phone begins to ring, and doesn't stop.




Robert glances over at Bob. "Are you going to get the phone?"


----------



## Jemal (May 8, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]
Andor, if Shayuri's OK with it I'll allow Cassandra's 'picking you up' to have you on your feet now.. presuming she lets Roy go. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 8, 2009)

"Powers?" Cassandra asks. She feels stupid immediately afterwards. Of course. That's how this kid came bursting out of a brick wall. And it's probably why he was still alive.

As he starts to struggle to get up, she relaxes her 'grip' on him instinctively, allowing him to get his feet and stand up. There's still a sensation of textureless pressure around him though...something like how a magnetic field can exert pressure without being solid or having a shape. A moment later even that's gone.

"I don't think you're in any shape to go to the gym," she tells him. "And I'm not really..."

_The camera! I dropped it right next to the gym!_

Cassandra's voice trailed off as she tried to figure out a way to tell Victor the bad news, then imagined his reaction.

"...on second thought, okay. Lets go."

She heads for the gym...just in time to see kids flooding out the doors.

"What the..." With a look at Roy Cass asks, "Are you working in a team or something?" She doesn't wait for an answer though, instead running up to the doors to try to squeeze inside.


----------



## Binder Fred (May 9, 2009)

> As he glances back, the children are still staring in awe, but finally his shooing motions spurs one of them to flee, and the rest follow suit.




Mandatory military service; he's calling his house representative first thing in the morning.

	Rawling's gun is back in his hand and he's moving, but too slow - too slow :


> One of the terrorists turns to shoot, but the seventh, who has managed to regain his feet, growls "NO! Kill this one first." and steps forward. "Where is my BROTHER?" his eyes start glowing red.




	Ouch. Superbeings all over the place today...

	"Care to surrender, Cain?" Gun pointed and braced. Bang.

<_Response Cain?_>

[sblock="Actions"]Full round= Flesh Wound gut-shot on Shouting Terrorist Leader AKA Cain. 

1d20+8=13

Five? FIVE!? <Snap>, Hero Point, my good man.

1d20+8=28 Phew, natural twenty, Better. 

Uhum : Fortitude Save 25 (20 if not a crit) or be Slowed. Paralyzed if fail by 5 or more.

HERO POINTS: 1 used, 1 left
HEALTH: Healthy
DEFENSE bonus: 20 [10 + 3Base + 7Shield power] ---> FLATFOOTED 11
TOUGH 10 [0Base + 3con + 7Costume power] 
FORT   3 [0Base + 3con] 
REF    7 [4Base + 3dex] (Area effect = no dam on succ save)
WILL  10 [8Base + 2Wis][/sblock]_________________________________________________________
Binder Fred, attack the head and the body will forget its flees.


----------



## renau1g (May 9, 2009)

Jemal said:


> *-Metro High-*
> 
> Meanwhile, back at the barricade, the cops loose control of the crowd as children start pouring out the front door, and the eager parents surge forward to meet them.




As the parents push their way through the officers, Gordon rushes foward with them, doing his best to look the part of the anxious parent. Seeing the children bursting from the main entrance, Gordon heads that way, hoping to get inside the building. Once there he will look for a washroom to duck into, there's never cameras in the washrooms.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 9, 2009)

Bob glances at his phone and hesitates, then slowly picks up the phone to see who's calling....  "Uh, hello?"  He worries about who the heck would be calling his house when he's supposed to be at work.


----------



## Andor (May 10, 2009)

"Team?" Roy asks to Cassandras retreating back. "No. But *ow* Maybe it's not a bad idea." He sighs and thinks hard for a second then pulls his t-shirt up over his head and tears eye-holes in it to make in an impromptu mask. _I don't know if those cameras got a good look at me yet, but if not maybe I can still save my identity._ Then wobbling slightly he rises straight up in the air a couple of hundred feet then arcs over the library looking for the brother-loving lunatic.

OCC: I'm hoping t-shirt to mask is a free action.


----------



## Jemal (May 12, 2009)

*-Bob's Appartment-*
_Phone_
As Bob answers the phone, he hears the voice of the agent from Megacomix.
"Please do not continue to run, Mister Reddington.  We really would like to talk to you about your.. abilities, and your situation, and we would rather not have to alert the local authorities, not to mention your friends and family, as to your potentially dangerous condition.  So, if you and the other man in the room could come back to the store, we'd much appreciate the chance to speak."

*-Metro High*

_Exterior_
As the parents rush towards their escaping students, chaos ensues, the police have their hands full trying to sort things out, and the media doesn't seem sure what to roll on.  For a brief moment Roy is seemingly forgotten, a moment he uses to cover his face... for all the good it'll do, since his entire class saw what happened in there.
As he does so, Cassandra takes off, charging through the crowd.  Shaking his head, Roy hears movement behind him and sees Super-Terrorist staggering back to his feet, clutching his bloody head.

_Gym_
*"sorry to cut in."* The voice startles everyone as a Tazer hits 'cain' in the back, dropping him to the ground with a strangled shout.  Behind him is standing a man Nightshift hadn't seen a second ago, dropping the tazer and pointing his gun at another terrorist. *"Don't move."*   A man in a suit steps out of the doorway, firing a second tazer shot at one of the remaining terrorists as he moves into the room, pulling out a revolver.
The man in the suit steps quickly over to Nightshift as the three of them cover the remaining three terrorists.  
"There's a boy outside who needs your help, back through that hole.  You need to get him out of here, before the Agency shows up.  I can't explain everything now, but trust me you need to get the two of you out of here NOW.  The two of us can handle these guys."

_Interior_
As Gordon is looking around for a bathroom, he glances back to the doorway and the mob several feet outside of it, and sees two things.  The first is an unconscious terrorist laying just behind the door in the foyer, the second is a woman(Cassandra) slipping in just as he had.  As she enters the building, their eyes meet, both quickly thinking up ways to explain their presence inside the school.  Before either of them can speak, however, they hear a shout of pain from the gym.

[sblock=ooc]
I'm going to assume, btw, that Cassandra telekinetically snatched her camera from the bush as she ran past unless you say otherwise, Shayuri
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 12, 2009)

(OOC - Jemal, ah yes, I knew I was forgetting something. Thanks for the catch! )

Cassandra freezes on seeing a strange man there, but realizes he doesn't quite fit the terrorist profile. She quickly shows him her camera and press pass.

"I'm with the press," she whispers. "I saw all the kids come out, is it over in here? Can I get some shots of the terrorists?"


----------



## renau1g (May 12, 2009)

Looking at the woman, Gordon did he best to look as professional as possible. 

"One of the parents hired me to get their kid outta here, I'm Stan, as long as you stay outta my way, I don't care if you're with the Peace Corps, just don't take any shots of me." he says gruffly.

At the shout of pain, Gordon turns to the gym and runs that direction.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 12, 2009)

Bob holds the phone such that his speedy.....what, savior?.....ah, who knows......might hear the voice on the phone.  Bob answers "I....don't think that's such a good idea.  I don't have a condition.  I'm perfectly healthy.....  Not dangerous."  He hangs up the phone, and pulls out the phone jack so it won't ring anymore.  "Maaaan, whaddami gonna DO!?" he groans.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 13, 2009)

Robert shakes his head after Bob has gotten off the phone. "I'll tel you what I'm not going to do. I'm definitely not going back there. They didn't discuss anything with the two I saw taken. They knocked them out, put them in a car and took them to a facility outside of town. It was heavily guarded. There is no way I can get in alone without setting off an alarm. It was the woman that knocked them out. I think she might have a power. If I hadn't of grabbed you, you would be seeing the inside of that facility right now. Same thing will happen if you go back to talk to those guys. We need to find someplace safe."


----------



## Binder Fred (May 13, 2009)

Jemal said:
			
		

> The man in the suit steps quickly over to Nightshift as the three of them cover the remaining three terrorists.
> "There's a boy outside who needs your help, back through that hole. You need to get him out of here, before the Agency shows up. I can't explain everything now, but trust me you need to get the two of you out of here NOW. The two of us can handle these guys."




	That seems plain enough. AND the hostages have been freed...

	Still, Rawling can't help fretting : "And you are?"

<_Response MIB?_>

	"I'll help the boy." He's off and running, radio switched to send : "Attention Captain Maza : Seven hostiles under guard in gym. Two wounded. Situation under control. Repeat, situation - under - control. Recommend you move in."

<_Response Police?_>

[Sblock="Actions"]I figure he got the name of the man in charge listening-in on the police radio. Change it to what it actually is if it's an NPC of yours, please.

Double move through the gaping hole in the wall and beyond, Notice set on stun.[/Sblock][Sblock="Selfish bastard"]Arg! My critical hit, my beautiful critical hit! <sniff> gone forever... [/Sblock]____________________________________________________________________
Binder Fred, suggesting the entirely groan-worthy "Cain and A-Bomb" for the brothers.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 13, 2009)

Bob nods, looking worried.  "But, where do I go?  They know where I work and where I live.  And they say they're from the gummint.  I don't even know how they found out that I got some kind of ability.....  I don't have a secret lair to hide in!  What am I s'posed to do now......?" Bob complains, looking to the other man for advice.  Bob is _clearly _not used to this kind of stress....


----------



## Andor (May 13, 2009)

Jemal said:


> *-Metro High*
> 
> _Exterior_
> Shaking his head, Roy hears movement behind him and sees Super-Terrorist staggering back to his feet, clutching his bloody head.




*OOC*: _I take it you didn't buy my mask = free action idea?_ 

_Ok. Here we go again folks._ Kid Super lifts unsteadily off the ground and flies in a tall arc to hover about 10' off the ground right behind the woozy badguy. "Look. We're both hurt. That scream from the gym sounded like your lunatic of a brother, the kids are free and cops are everywhere. Whatever you were after you've failed. Why not give up before anyone else gets hurt?"

[sblock=occ]_for all the good it'll do, since his entire class saw what happened in there._

Sure, kinda. But most of them didn't get a good look being either on the ground or behind other students, and it all happened pretty fast. Besides without proof will they be believed?

... but mostly Roy isn't that bright and isn't thinking about that. [/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 13, 2009)

*Metro High*
_Gym _


> Still, Rawling can't help fretting : "And you are?"



"Just about the only friend you got right now."  He slips one hand into his pocket and pulls out a card, handing it to Rawling while keeping his gun trained on the remaining terrorists, who seem unsure what to do at this point.
"Call me in an hour, and we'll set up a meeting so I can fill you in more." 

As he finishes speaking, Nightshift dashes off into the hole, meeting the fleeing 'super-terrorist' about half-way, and hearing the shout of "HOLY &#%! THAT KIDS FLYING" waft in from outside.

Just after nightshift leaves, the doors open, and Gordon and Cassandra rush into the Gym, only to stop short at the sight in front of them.. 3 masked men pointing guns at a single agent while bodies of unconscious or handcuffed terrorists lay around them. 

The agent looks up at the two, and his eyes glaze over for a second "Oh for the love of.. Is this a freaking convention?"


_Exterior_

Super-Terrorist looks up at Roy, mouth hanging open as the kid FLIES, but before he can recover and respond..

"HOLY &#%! THAT KIDS FLYING" someone shouts, and before he knows it, Kid Super is the center of attention.  The terrorist doesn't like this one bit and takes off running back into the building as police and reporters close on Roy's location.

*NEWS*
"...Here with an update on the crisis at Metro High.  I'm getting reports that the hostage situation may be over, though no information as to how or when this happened.  Wait.. We're getting a live feed now.."
*The camera changes to a view of the school, police trying to usher children and parents away as the camera pans around.  "HOLY &#%! THAT KIDS FLYING" can be heard from nearby, and as the camera swivels, a dark figure can be seen rushing in through a hole in the brick wall, and floating 10 feet off the ground is what appears to be a young man with a mask over his face.* 


[sblock=ooc]
Please don't post multiple actions.  If your character is talking to someone, don't then post that he goes and does something else After the conversation, unless you're planning on leaving with a couple secons regardless of what the person says (AKA walking out while they're talking).

To the two bobs - You're currently free of DM Update material until either the cops arrive or you head out and interact with NPCs.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 13, 2009)

"Oh hell," Cassandra swears, and ducks back through the doorway out of sight. She calls, "I'm not armed! I'm with a newspaper! Don't shoot!"


----------



## Jemal (May 13, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]
So just for the record you walk into a scene with three terrorists and a single agent having a mexican stand-off and your response is 'say cheese'?
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 13, 2009)

[sblock=OOC] - Er...somehow, I totally misread the situation. For some reason I missed that the 'masked men' were more terrorists. I thought they were some kind of third party. Okay, editing. )[/sblock]


----------



## Andor (May 13, 2009)

Jemal said:


> *Metro High*
> "HOLY &#%! THAT KIDS FLYING"




_Oh crap._ Roy's eyes flash pink and grey as he alternates between confusion and embarassment. He's missing his costume (crappy as it is) and he's hurt, this is not how he anticipated his big debut. He gives a feeble wave to the camera then flies off at surprising speed, retaining barely enough situational awareness to not head _straight_ towards his house.

[sblock=occ]I forgot to ask before, but have any of the various powers getting thrown around tripped Roy's mental awareness?[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (May 13, 2009)

Scattered desks, blasted accoustic tiles, whatever happened here certainly made a thorough mess of things.

	Nightshift is midway through the carnage, closing in on an *even bigger* hole in the opposite wall, when he...



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> meets the fleeing 'super-terrorist' about half-way, and hears the shout of "HOLY &#%! THAT KIDS FLYING" waft in from outside.




	"Hold it right there!" He booms out, gun at the ready.

[sblock="Actions"]Free= Activate Duty Revolver slot if it isn't already
Move= As needed to get A-bomb well lined-up
Standard= "Don't Move" Command Voice, Will save 20.

HERO POINTS: 1 used, 1 left
HEALTH: Healthy
DEFENSE bonus: 20 [10 + 3Base + 7Shield power] ---> FLATFOOTED 11
TOUGH 10 [0Base + 3con + 7Costume power] 
FORT   3 [0Base + 3con] 
REF    7 [4Base + 3dex] (Area effect = no dam on succ save)
WILL  10 [8Base + 2Wis][/sblock][sblock="OOC"]







> Please don't post multiple actions. If your character is talking to someone, don't then post that he goes and does something else After the conversation, unless you're planning on leaving with a couple secons regardless of what the person says (AKA walking out while they're talking).



Which was the case here, I think. Both parties were in a hurry so it seemed to fit. To be totally accurate, though, I should have said : Standard action=Hear reply, Move=run out... Sorry about that.[/sblock]
________________________________________________________________
Binder Fred, nobody left to save but himself.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 13, 2009)

Robert shrugs. "Well! I'm gonna head to my place. You are welcome to tag along if you wish." He waits for the other man's response.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 13, 2009)

Bob looks forlornly at the array of game systems cluttering his living room.  _'I really hope the gummint doesn't take my stuff!'_ he thinks.  He says "Yeah, I'll go along for now.  Those guys're prolly gonna come here lookin' for me....."

He goes to grab a few things, putting his commlink, flashlight, binoculars, and PSP into an old backpack from college, along with his costume.  Then he puts on the backpack and follows the other guy outside, locking his door on the way out, not that he thinks that'll actually stop the gummint from busting in.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 13, 2009)

Once they are outside and the door is locked, Robert nods to Bob. Then he grabs him and in a matter of seconds they are in front of Robert's house. In a flash he opens the door and is off searching the surrounding area for signs of surveillance. Then he returns and shows Bob in. It is a small house in the suburbs with not much furniture. In the far corner on a small desk is the police radio that Robert uses to keep up with the local authorities. Robert zips over to the radio and turns it on...


----------



## renau1g (May 14, 2009)

Jemal said:


> *Metro High*
> _Gym _
> Just after nightshift leaves, the doors open, and Gordon and Cassandra rush into the Gym, only to stop short at the sight in front of them.. 3 masked men pointing guns at a single agent while bodies of unconscious or handcuffed terrorists lay around them.
> 
> The agent looks up at the two, and his eyes glaze over for a second "Oh for the love of.. Is this a freaking convention?"




Gordon puts his hands in the air, following Cassandra's lead and ducking back through the doorway. He looks at her for a moment, seeming to be considering something. After hearing the shout about someone flying, he realizes that there's no going back now. "Remember what I said, no pictures" the man says with an edge to his voice.

With that Cassandra sees a look of agony cross his face, he cries out in obvious pain, but that's not what would draw attention. From every visible spot on his body, red crystals begin extruding from seemingly everywhere. Within a heartbeat, the man who introduced himself as Stan, is encased from head-to-toe in a sheath of red crystal, his features unrecognizable in the new form. 

*"Keep behind me"* the Crystal says, stepping back into the doorway.


----------



## Jemal (May 14, 2009)

*-Roberts House-*
_News Radio_
"...cent Development in the Metro High Crisis.  We have word now that the hostage situation appears to be over, though police believe there to still be terrorists IN the building, and are working hard to regain order and funnel the parents and their children away from the school so that no one is injured.  I have a report here.. wait, is this serious?"  *The air is silent for a moment* "Ahem, it appears that an unknown individual was seen.. flying away from the scene 'like superman', according to our onsight reporter. More as news becomes available.."  The womans voice sounds incredulous as the radio fades to a commercial.

*-Metro High-*
_Library_
Nightshift shouts out at the Terrorist, who stops in his tracks for a second, fighting the control.  As it seems he's caught, Nightshift glances past him, only to see a kid in an ill-fitting makeshift mask zoom upwards out of sight!  The Motion of the Terrorist charging towards him draws his attention back, and he is unable to doge, though he does manage to shift slightly sideways, and his suit somehow deflects the force of the explosion away from him.

_Gym_
The Terrorists use the temporary Distraction to Open fire, two shooting at the Agent.  The third sees the giant crystal man come in and shouts something in Nigerian, firing his rifle at it in a panic, only to have the bullet bounce off the Crystal's thick hide with a solid *PING*.
The Agent is struck in the chest by one of the bullets, but must be wearing a vest, because he only grunts and returns fire, missing.  The Terrorists all now see the Crystal, and run for the Hole in the wall leading to the Library.

_Above the City_
As Roy speeds away, he hears another explosion and fading gunshots behind him. 

[sblock=ooc]
Will Save (1d20+9=20) Ouch, Terrorist just barely made it.
Terrorist Charging; Nightshift Toughness (1d20+8=23, 1d20+10=22) You made the Toughness save exactly.

Also, Am I the only one who finds it funny that the bullet proof super-kid has a harder time taking hits from this guy than the old man who can teleport? *L*

Renau1g - 
Damit, you beat me to the punchline.  Here I was gonna give you a dilema about 'do I transform in front of the reporter and the government agent to keep from getting shot in the face', and you post while I'm typing. 
Terrorist Attacks (1d20+4=21, 1d20+4=17, 1d20+4=8)[/sblock]

[sblock=Distances]
*Approximate distances at the school: Gordon and Casandra are at the door to the Gym.  20' east in the middle of the Gym is the Agent.  The Terrorists are 20' south of his position, just entering the 'hole in the wall'.  Nightshift is about 80' south of them, in combat with the SuperTerrorist.*
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 14, 2009)

Cassandra gapes in horrified awe at the transformation she witnessed, of a man changing into some kind of living crystal! That was power on a whole other level...not the subtle kind like moving things around, or even like that kid who seemed really tough but otherwise normal enough. She had to see this!

As the terrorists open fire on the approaching juggernaut, she leans around the corner and quickly, a little guiltily (but hey, she'd never really promised not to take pictures...he'd just asked her to), snaps a shot of the terrorists scattering before his inexorable advance.

Victor was going to drop a load in his pants when he saw this.

Even so...this ruby guy didn't seem all that -fast-. Were the terrorists going to get away? Hmm.

Her eyes fix on one of the reading tables not far from the hole in the wall. She'd never tried to move something quite that big and heavy before...but it wasn't THAT much bigger than her coffee table. And there was no time to dither, they were almost out!

In a sudden burst of decisiveness, she 'grabs' the table and hurls it up into the air and across the distance to the hole...meaning to both knock the terrorists away, and then block the exit!


----------



## Andor (May 14, 2009)

Jemal said:


> [sblock=ooc]
> Also, Am I the only one who finds it funny that the bullet proof super-kid has a harder time taking hits from this guy than the old man who can teleport? *L*
> [/sblock]




[sblock=ooc]
Heh. Kid Super is easily the _least_ tough character in the group. I wasn't quite expecting that, but it was a deliberate design choice on my part.... and it is funny. 

Incidently, I meant to mention this before, but I don't think Roy could be knocked _through_ a building. If it's not a ranged attack and he's not spinning his toughness is within human limits. A cop in riot armour has a better toughness save, and I'm pretty sure you can't put a cop through a library without turing him into tomato paste. [/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 14, 2009)

Robert looks from the radio to Bob and then back to the radio again. "Did you hear that? Terrorists? Someone flying? Do you want to take a quick trip to Metro High? We could be there in a matter of seconds." Robert gets a smile on his face like a kid in a candy store as he looks at Bob again.


----------



## Binder Fred (May 15, 2009)

Jemal said:
			
		

> he is unable to doge, though he does manage to shift slightly sideways, and his suit somehow deflects the force of the explosion away from him...




 Going to have to redo your definition of 'unarmed', Mitch. Rawling completes his defensive roll and SHIFTS, ending up on one knee atop a high bookshelf plain on the other side of... let's call him A-bomb. 

	"You're that other one's brother, right?" Bang. Shot to the leg.



> Just as renewed automatic gunfire erupts from back in the gym.




Bravo Hotel and things of that nature.

<_Response Super-terrorist?_>

[sblock="Actions"]Move=Teleport to A-bomb's left-rear quarter, as far away as he can (100' max though). He's hoping to take him by Surprise with his teleport power.

Standard= Duty Revolver bullet, 1d20+8=16; Toughness save 25 shoud it hit

HERO POINTS: 1 used, 1 left
HEALTH: Healthy
DEFENSE bonus: 20 [10 + 3Base + 7Shield power] ---> FLATFOOTED 11
TOUGH 10 [0Base + 3con + 7Costume power] 
FORT   3 [0Base + 3con] 
REF    7 [4Base + 3dex] (Area effect = no dam on succ save)
WILL  10 [8Base + 2Wis][/sblock]______________________________________________________
Binder Fred, wondering where that other agent went...


----------



## Arkhandus (May 15, 2009)

Bobby replies "Yeah, jes' lemme change real quick."  He's grinning as he runs over to find the bathroom, closes the door, takes his costume out of the old backpack, and changes outfits.  He figures it would take too long to change clothes, really, so he just pulls the costume on over his regular clothes, which makes it uncomfortable and an awkward fit.

He steps out of the bathroom a few moments later, wearing a red jumpsuit with blue and white trim, blue gloves, blue goggles, and a white bandanna covering his mouth and nose.  He's still grinning when he says "Let's go!"  It doesn't occur to him how ridiculous he probably looks.


----------



## renau1g (May 19, 2009)

The Crystal continues forward towards the terrorists, his intentions clear. He laughs, well what appears to be a laugh, as the crytalline behemoth marches towards the hole. 

Looking at the agent, *"Stay behind me, I'll be cover"* The Crystal says as he passes by.


----------



## Jemal (May 19, 2009)

*Metro High*

_Gym_
As the terrorists charge towards the hole, a large table flies in from the library, slamming hard into the hole in front of them.  Turning, they open up on the Crystal man, their bullets pinging harmlessly off him.
The Agent, meanwhile, takes his advice and gets behind the Crystal, sticking his gun around him "FREEZE Or I'll let HIM deal with you." He shouts at the terrorists, who look back and forth between each other and the crystal man, clearly scared.  At that point, they hear a gunshot from the library, followed by shouting.  Then the building begins to shake.
"Oh #$%@!"

_Library_
With a quick dissapearing act, Nightshift manages to get the drop on his opponent, his bullet catching 'A-bomb' in the leg.  As he shoots, Nightshift sees a table fly across the room to cover the hole.  His attention is diverted back to his target, however, when A-bomb swings towards him, limping in pain.  "I not let you American have him like you have take my sister!"  He holds both of his hands before him, palms together, and starts shouting as the building beginning to shake.

_City_
Bob and Rob zoom across the city, zipping towards the high school.

[sblock=ooc]
A-Bomb Toughness (1d20+7=23) That's a 2nd bruised result for him.

I need to know what Bob/Rob are doing when the get to the high school.  Do they run right in? stop for a second to survey? adress the press?

ALso, to those in the library/gym - you CAN hear the shouting from the adjacent rooms, there's only a few dozen feet (And a large table thanks to Cassandra) between the two groups.
[/sblock]


----------



## Andor (May 19, 2009)

[A wooded lot a few blocks from Roy's house]

Roy drops from the sky and slumps to the ground amidst the trees. "Ow. Ow. Ow. What the hell man?" He takes a deep breath and regains a bit of composure. _Ok. I'm gonna need to rethink things. I had to fly past those news choppers to get here, what if one had followed me? And how did I get hurt so badly? Urgh. Ok, first things first. Get home without being seen and rest._


----------



## Binder Fred (May 20, 2009)

Jemal said:
			
		

> A-bomb swings towards him, limping in pain. "I not let you American have him like you have take my sister!" He holds both of his hands before him, palms together, and starts shouting as the building beginning to shake.



	NOT what he was expecting. 

Could really use a flamethrower brigade right about now. Failing that... "Here, CATCH!" Three bundled sticks of dynamite sail through the air and roll to a stop next to A-bomb's left foot. TICK goes the attached timer.

[sblock="actions"]Standard=set C4 trigger to 45 seconds (8 rounds).
Move= Toss it. It's not technically a targetted toss, just so A-bomb can see it and knows (both of them) are within the area of effect right now (combination of Drop an Item and Manipulate an Object?). Could have teleported and dropped it just so, I guess, but it's more dramatic this way.  

If tha's not agreeable, then go with the "teleport and free action drop it at his feet" move instead, please.

EDIT= Forgot the stat block:
HERO POINTS: 1 used, 1 left (for real this time
HEALTH: Healthy
DEFENSE bonus: 20 [10 + 3Base + 7Shield power] ---> FLATFOOTED 11
TOUGH 10 [0Base + 3con + 7Costume power] 
FORT   3 [0Base + 3con] 
REF    7 [4Base + 3dex] (Area effect = no dam on succ save)
WILL  10 [8Base + 2Wis][/sblock]________________________________________________________
Binder Fred, distracting you to death.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 20, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]That's up to Other Bob, since he's the speedster and I'm just the passenger.  

Why didn't the smilie appear?[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 20, 2009)

Jemal said:


> *Metro High*
> 
> _Gym_
> As the terrorists charge towards the hole, a large table flies in from the library, slamming hard into the hole in front of them.  Turning, they open up on the Crystal man, their bullets pinging harmlessly off him.
> ...




The Crystal looks up to see if the roof is caving in, if so, he yells *"Get out, Now!"* to Cassandra and the agent, while continuing to be a shield for their retreat.

If it's not caving in, he will rush forward, The Crystal's head down as he tries to slam his shoulder into the target, putting all his massive weight behind the attack.

[sblock=OOC]
If not caving in, Charge nearest terrorist

Attack (Charge) (+2 to hit, -2 to Defense) (1d20+10=15) If that somehow hits, Toughness save DC 27 (I think, it's been a while, so 15+12 [damage modifier]
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 20, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]Robert will speed right into the school. Once inside he will put Bob down.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 24, 2009)

As the building shakes and there's a scream from not far off, Cassandra remembers something from just a few moments ago. The kid who'd crashed out the library wall. He'd said something about that one terrorist creating explosions out of nothing.

Oh _no._

She let the table drop back to the floor, uncovering the hole in the wall. Through it she could see the terrorist, holding his hands close to one another and shouting as if in pain. Meanwhile the buildings shook and hostages ran away and cops and bystanders and reporters crowded around...none of them knew how close they might be to extinction.

The giant ruby man rushes towards him, but there's no TIME. Some other guy throws something at him, but if any of that fails, then he's in position to start killing. They needed a contingency plan.

A sick feeling wells up in Cassandra's gut when she realizes what she has to do.

The explosive terrorist feels the air around him seeming to stiffen and become rubbery, though he can still breathe. Invisible bonds seem to be forming all around him, keeping him from moving his arms as Cass reaches out to try to grasp hold of him...and then with an unexpected burst of urgency tries to hurl him straight up with all the strength at her command!

(OOC - Using TK to try to throw 'A-bomb' straight up through a roof and as far far away as she can.)


----------



## Jemal (May 25, 2009)

*Metro High*
_-Interior-_
Robert and Bob enter the school, a brief flash and wind outside the only indication of their passing.  As they finally slow down, they can feel the building shaking around them, and shouting coming from up ahead.  Then two masked men come running out of a doorway screaming in sheer terror and looking back behind them.

_-Gym/Library-_
Cassandra rushes over to the hole, letting the table drop as everybody looks into the next room.

Seeing that the building isn't quite collapsing yet, the Crystal rams one of the terrorists, sending him flying into a wall to collapse unconscious on the floor.  The remaining two terrorists break for the hallway, exiting the gym.

Nightshift looks through the new hole and sees a woman concentrating on A-Bomb.  A moment later, the super-terrorists hits the ceiling like a rocket, shattering through it as the library begins to collapse.

"Where's the kid?" The agent shouts to Nightshift, looking up at the hole, then glancing down at the C4, his eyes going wide "What the.."  He looks up and is about to say something else when his radio goes off.  "This is team 2 to base, we are entering the school."

[sblock=ooc]
Sorry for the delay, got sick yesterday.

Shayuri - Just researched Tk & Throwing.  Your TK is perception so no attack roll is required, but you do need an opposed grapple check. 
Grapple checks: Cassandra; A-bomb (1d20+13=31, 1d20+7=13) 
Hmm.. i think beating him by 18 should be enough. .  You can throw him up to 2500 feet (half a mile).  Since you want to throw him straight up, that's half distance.

Roof Toughness DC 25 (1d20+5=11) hmm.. I'll give it a -1 for the shaking causing structural damage, and POOF a-bomb is airborne.[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (May 25, 2009)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Nightshift looks through the new hole and sees [the green-eyed reporter he spotted before] concentrating on A-Bomb. A moment later, the super-terrorists hits the ceiling like a rocket, shattering through it as the library begins to collapse.




Oh. 

	"Thank you, miss," blinks Nightshift.



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> "Where's the kid?" The agent shouts to Nightshift, looking up at the hole, then glancing down at the C4, his eyes going wide "What the.." He looks up and is about to say something else when his radio goes off. "This is team 2 to base, we are entering the school."




	Brought back to the present, Rawling springs off his bookcase, blur/streaking to a crouching position next to the dynamite. "The kid flew off." The electric cap comes out willingly enough, dusted with clay-y nitroglycerine. "Is he... likely to come back down any time soon?" A pointed look towards what's left of the ceiling.

<Response Cassandra?>

	There's a human mountain of red crystals moving back there, to the apparent indifference of either one!

_<OOC> If anyone starts to enter the collapsing library, Nightshift will warn them away with a_ "Stay back! It's getting dangerous in here."

[sblock="Actions"]Move=teleport to dynamite
Standard= Take 10 on disarming his own bomb = 18.

Nota: C4 is the plasticine-like military explosive that can be molded and shaped. I figure Nighshift has a very limited supply of that one. What he's shifted-in here is three cylindrical cartridges of Orica brand Powerfrac(tm) dynamite, a construction/mining grade explosive that's much more readily available. He's got a few WWII and pineaple grenades in his arsenal as well. Mechanically, they all work the same.[/sblock]____________________________________________________________
Binder Fred, blasting off again?


----------



## Shayuri (May 26, 2009)

For her part, Cassandra is staring up, aghast, at the hole in the ceiling that the terrorist has flown out through. Her mouth dangles open for a second, then she starts repeating, "Oh my god..." in a horrified tone.

"Oh my god...what did I DO? Oh my god! I didn't..."

She looks at Nightshift, not really seeing him but registering that he's talking to her.

"I didn't mean to do that! I just wanted to get him up and out...maybe hold him up away from the school! I didn't...I can't even see him anymore! I lost him! He's going to fall all the way back down, and I don't even know WHERE! Oh my god, I'm a murderer..."

She puts her hands to her temples and turns to lean her forehead against the gym wall next to the hole to the library.


----------



## renau1g (May 26, 2009)

*"You can worry about that later, for now we gotta get out of here, unless you want the feds or another of those government agencies to be poking and prodding you"* The Crystal says, moving close to the woman, keeping himself between her and the agent, eyeing the latter warily.


----------



## Binder Fred (May 26, 2009)

_<ooc> don't know how it works to interrupt your own actions, but here goes:_

	"Or," contradicts the helmet-wearing man by the bomb -- except he's no longer there. He's quick-marched his way to the reporter's side while the crystal man was speaking and is now laying a hand on her shoulder. She feels warmth radiating out from the contact point before her vision streaks with black. Then - 

	Then they're both out in the open, three feet off the ground -- which happens to be a library roof in this case. Nightshift comes to a stop after a very passable roll, though he *is* breathing quite hard and doesn't get up right away. "Catch him!"

[Sblock="Modified actions for this round"]Move=Move to Cassandra's side
Move= Use extra effort to teleport them both up on the roof through the hole Cassandra made. If there's a skylight or the like, teleport to the edge of that instead.

After the "how high can Kid Super throw somebody" discussion, I figure A-Bomb is still in the air... for quite a while too if Cassandra went for the whole half mile.  If Nighshifts's actions take more than a round as described (i.e. the initial teleport to the bomb still occurs or something), assume he'll complete the roof teleport next round.

7 rounds to bomb explosion.[/Sblock]_______________________________________
Binder Fred, catching fly balls with the kids.


----------



## Andor (May 27, 2009)

Binder Fred said:


> [Sblock="Modified actions for this round"]
> 7 rounds to bomb explosion.[/Sblock]




[sblock=OCC]*snerk* The good news is we saved the life of a psychotic, brother obsessed, superpowered terrorist.
 ... The bad news is we blew up the school.

... *Bwa ha ha ha ha ha ha ha snort*[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (May 27, 2009)

*Bobby Reddington, "Red Impulse"*

"Woah!" Bobby says as Robert lurches to a stop and drops him off.  Getting his bearings, Bob sees the two masked men running this way, and says "Hey fellas, aren'cha a li'l old fer school?  Well, ne'er mind, yer dismissed."

As he talks, Bob focuses his will, and a crackling red field of energy, almost appearing electrical, encases him.  He stretches out his arms towards the masked men, palms forward, and his energy field flickers as he sends a pair of crackling red bolts at the terrorists.  Bob steps closer to the terrorists as he launches the force-bolts, though launching them halts his forward movement for a second.

[sblock=ooc]Rolled initiative of 12, fooey.  Second roll is my attack of 17 to hit (Split Attack uses one roll versus all targets).
1d20+10=12, 1d20+12=17 

Free action activation of his Psychokinetic Shield (Impervious Force Field 11).  Standard action activation of his Psychokinetic Bolt (Blast 8, using its Split Attack to divide it among two targets at Blast 4.  Range increment 40 feet with the Split Attack, and I have Precise Shot 2 if it matters.

Moving forward 30 feet with Move-By Action as I blast, or at least moving far enough to reach the terrorists if they're closer.  If I only have a standard action this round, then I'll only take a 5-foot step instead of a move action.[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (May 27, 2009)

[sblock=OCC]







Andor said:


> *snerk* The good news is we saved the life of a psychotic, brother obsessed, superpowered terrorist.




Psychotic? This is the brother who was apparently against hostage-taking and was trying to prevent "anybody getting hurt" (before Kid Super tossed his brother into a wall, of course). None of the two appear particularly insane to me, but -eh- YMMV.



Andor said:


> The bad news is we blew up the school.



What ever happened to "so much problem with your character heroically shooting them in the foot"? 
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 28, 2009)

*Metro High*
_-Roof-_
The two appear on the roof of the school in time to see the terrorist falling.  he appears unconscious.
As Cassandra prepares to attempt catching him, they hear a shout from the library below "Hey guys, you forget something?"

_-Hallway-_
Bobby channels his energy into a bolt which zaps the two terrorists, dropping them both.  As he turns to Robert grinning, however, he sees a trio of men in suits standing 50' down the hallway, the lead one removing his glasses and grinning "Well well.. fancy luck that, I was hoping to bag some freaks today."

_-Gym-_
"Look, Big Red, there's a half dozen agents coming in, this is no time to get over-protective unless you want to end up getting someone killed."  The agent steps around Crystal "Look this guy can tele... Where the hell did they go?"  the Crystal glances back and the two of them notice that Cassandra and Nightshift are gone.  As the agent looks around for them, the two hear a crackling of energy from the hallway, followed by shouts of pain.

"What the hell?  Damit, no choice..." The man closes his eyes for a second and when he opens them, the Crystal sees they are glowing green. "Three on the roof; two in the hallway; you, me, and two others in the gym here.. can't sense any others nearby."  He squeezes his eyes again and the glow dissapears. "Did you come with some kinda team or something?  I've never sensed this many powers in the same place before." 
He calls up through the hole "Hey Guys, you forget something?"

[sblock=ooc]
No these men in the hallway are not the same agents from the comic store, though they're dressed the same (Which is to say Agent-wear and guns/Tazers)

Also, everybody - please refrain from OOC only comments in the IC thread.
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 28, 2009)

The Crystal will sigh, and odd sound coming from such a large, crystalline creature, at the agents words, thinking *"Why'd you have to go and be the hero? Shoulda left the scum for the feds, now they're going to pull and prod my like they've done with those aliens down in Area 51"*. 

After the agent reveals his powers, The Crystal speaks *"I do not know these individuals. I arrived to stop criminals, I have been gifted this power and intended to use it to help innocents."*


----------



## Binder Fred (May 29, 2009)

<_Delay action till Cassandra catches him, please. Then:_

	"Good work! Be right back," he tells green-eyes with a reassuring pat on the leg (he's still kneeling at this point). He then forces his way to a standing position, gathers speed and *leaps back down the hole*...

	Three meters off the ground Rawling blurs and reappears between the other two, facing the agent : "You and your partner have your own way out?"

_<Response agent?>_

A look back and up, way up : the thing is HUGE, twelve feet if he's an inch! Mitch swallows... "You?"

_<Response The Crystal?>_

[sblock=Actions]Standard=set a To Me Teleport trigger on Cassandra, who may experience another bout of warmth or equivalent if she's not too distracted.
Move= Teleport back down into the library

HERO POINTS: 1 used, 1 left
HEALTH: Fatigued
DEFENSE bonus: 20 [10 + 3Base + 7Shield power] ---> FLATFOOTED 11
TOUGH 10 [0Base + 3con + 7Costume power] 
FORT   3 [0Base + 3con] 
REF    7 [4Base + 3dex] (Area effect = no dam on succ save)
WILL  10 [8Base + 2Wis][/sblock][sblock=OOC]







			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> "Look this guy can tele... Where the hell did they go?"



LOL. Funny. [/sblock]_____________________________________
Binder Fred, all aboard that comes aboard!


----------



## Arkhandus (May 29, 2009)

Bob mutters "Uh-oh......we'd better split!"  He focuses again for a second, and his crackling red field flashes, a burst of energy propelling him at high speed.  With that, he runs through the halls to find where the masked men (terrorists! he thinks) ran from, probably finding the gym after a quick run around the halls they came from.

"Hey, where're the other terrorists?  Who're you?" the red, white, and blue-costumed stranger says when he arrives in the gym.  His costume looks hastily donned, and it's obvious that he's wearing another set of clothes underneath.  He looks around and just sees a few different people, who don't exactly look like terrorists.  "......Are you them?" he questions warily.  _'That guy looks funny......'_ he thinks, looking at The Crystal.  His crackling aura remains active, like tiny arcs of red-hued lightning playing across his body.

[sblock=action]Using Psychokinetic Surge (Speed 1) to move at 10 MPH.[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (May 29, 2009)

Nightshift <_assuming he's there at that time_> just points to the five masked men on the ground, either unconscious or tightly bound.

[sblock=Arkhandus]10 MPH is about 90 feet per round. It's not very fast. By comparaison, a double move gives you 60 feet per round and an all out run 120 feet per round. Is that what you were going for?[/sblock]__________________________________________________
Binder Fred, off to sleep, perchance to dream.


----------



## Shayuri (May 29, 2009)

"Oh holy HELL," Cassandra blurts on finding herself on the roof. She looks around and registers Nightshift, then follows his finger as he points up.

Plummeting far off is a tiny flailing figure. Acting on instinct, Cassandra narrows her eyes, locking them on that tiny form, and concentrates to stop his fall, then haul back over.

"Uh...what am I supposed to do with him once he's safe?" she asks...only to find that the man who teleported her up to the roof is gone again!

"Hey!" she yells. "What am I supposed to DO with him?!"


----------



## Jemal (May 29, 2009)

*Metro High*
"Drop him down here" The Agent calls up, pulling out his tazer and levelling it at the new arrivals.  A second later he registers the ridiculous costume and lowers his weapon.  
"No... we're the good guys." he says while Nightshift points to all the unconscious terrorists.  As Cassandra lowers A-bomb, he walks over and tazes him to make sure he stays unconscious.

His walkie flares to life "This is Team Two approaching Gym.  At least two powered hostiles inside."  "This is base, hold for Team Three to be in position" 

The Agent looks to the gym doors, then to the gaggle with him "Not good.. We've less than a minute to get you guys out of here."

Up above, Cassandra can see a jet black helicopter circling.  Peering over the ledge she sees that down on the ground the police seem to have the parents under control and one of them is arguing with a woman in a suit while a swat team stands ready to enter the building behind him.  The woman in the suit seems to be keeping the cops out of the building.

[sblock=ooc]
GAAH! jeez this is a confusing environment.. supers popping out left and right, agents on their way, a crowd of citizens and police just outside, and a falling super-terrorist being caught by TK-babe.

I'm going to assume that everybody has made it to the library/gym (With the exception of Cassandra unless she's gonna try floating herself down through the hole)
[/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (May 30, 2009)

Jemal said:
			
		

> "No... we're the good guys." he says while Nightshift just points to all the unconscious terrorists.




	"Tell me *you* have your own way out." 

_<Response Red Impulse? and RPM when/if he gets there.>_

	Rawling offers his naked palm to the mountain of red crystals. "I can shift you out... Probably."

_<If The Crystal agrees or says nothing, set a full round To Me Teleport on him, i.e. 2000 feet._



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> As Cassandra lowers A-bomb, he walks over and tazes him to make sure he stays unconscious.



	"Lawsuits have been won over that," remarks Nightshift without turning from his self-assigned task.

_____________________________________________________
Binder Fred, 5 rounds to explosion.


----------



## Shayuri (May 30, 2009)

"Uh...little help up here?" Cassandra calls into the library, huddling down near the hole. 

"There's a helicopter and I really don't want to wind up on the evening edition on the roof of a library that's just exploded. Plus the SWAT guys are about to come charging in, so we should really get outta here!"


----------



## renau1g (May 31, 2009)

Internally battling with the intentions of the agent, The Crystal looks to outstretched hand of the other super and thinks _"Better this guy than the feds"_, nodding to him.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 31, 2009)

Bob says "Uh, so the terrorists are already beaten?  Dang.  Well, we better get outta here then....."  He glances about and says conspiratorially _"I think the gummint wants to catch super-powered people and make 'em guinea pigs.  Or people claimin' t'work fer the gummint!"_

Louder, he adds "I can rush outta here, but I'm not terribly fast.  There are guys comin' from the way I just did, who sounded like they wanted t'catch me or beat me up or somethin'!  So that way's prob'ly not safe.  Umm, the guy I came with might be able to get us out of here, but prob'ly only one at a time.  He's really fast."  As he finsihes saying this, the man in the funny, patriotic costume steps under the hole in the roof, looking for who was talking up there.  His aura crackles and flashes red, and he is propelled upward, jumping onto the roof.  "Woah!  I still haven't gotten used to that.  I can take you down to the floor there."

[sblock=action]Well, I rolled an 11 on my Acrobatics check, so I don't jump any higher than normal for my Leaping power.  Should still be enough for this jump.
1d20+5=11 [/sblock]


----------



## Binder Fred (May 31, 2009)

Renau1g said:
			
		

> The Crystal looks to outstretched hand of the other super and thinks "Better this guy than the feds", nodding to him.




Nightshift completes the move, putting all he's got into it : the thing is HUGE, twelve feet tall if he's an inch! Going to be limit...



			
				Arkhandus said:
			
		

> the man in the funny, patriotic costume steps under the hole in the roof, looking for who was talking up there. His aura crackles and flashes red, and he is propelled upward, jumping onto the roof. "Woah! I still haven't gotten used to that. I can take you down to the floor there."




	Down-below Rawling straightens from his reflexive crouch-and-duck behind the crystal one, swearing in international code. "Didn't even *notice* the bomb by his feet, did he?" 

On the charitable side - what does he know? - maybe the stuff *isn't* red electricity after all...

[sblock=ooc]The dynamite, electric cap included, was by A-bomb's feet, and Cassandra did say "straight up", so I figure it's right under the hole in the Library's ceiling.[/sblock] 
__________________________________________________
Binder Fred, still 5 rounds to kablooi.


----------



## Jemal (May 31, 2009)

*Metro High*
_-Gym/Library-_

The Agent also reflexively ducks away, but the dynamite fails to ignite. "Jeez... wait, is that still active?  Whatever, I'll deal with it, you guys just get out of here.  OH, and.. Uh.. Shifter." he shrugs at Nightshift "(I doubt you wanna share your name yet, but I gotta call you something.)  Don't forget to call."

_-Rooftop-_

As Bob leaps up onto the rooftop, the hellicoptor spins around, a spotlight (Who uses spotlights during the day?) tracking the red electricity and a speakerphone activates "Stay where you are, Federal Agents are en route to your position.  If you move we will be forced to open fire."
Cassandra manages to duck her head so they can't see her face, though she's pretty sure that if this is a government helicopter there won't be any news footage coming from it.

*Elling's Ressidence*
As Roy finally makes it home, bleeding and hurt, he comes in to find the place empty - His family is probably at the school wondering where HE is.  He walks into the living room to find the TV set still tuned to the news.

*Metro News*
"Government agents have recently arrived on scene at the Metro High hostage situation.  Several students are missing and presumed to still be inside, but the federal agent behind me has prevented Swat Teams from entering the building due to the expected explosives possessed by the remaining terrorists.  Numerous explosions have rocked and decimated portions of the school, one such explosion blowing a young man THROUGH a wall.  Despite this, the individual was able to regain his feet and.. well, see for yourself."
The screen cuts to a picture of Roy, Makeshift mask in place, floating in mid-air for a second before zooming off.
"That Remarkable footage was shot just moments ago right here.  It is not clear yet how this young man is connected to the terrorists, or what his role in all of this was.  Police and federal agents alike have refused comment."

[sblock=ooc]
So.... The building blows up in 30 seconds and assuming that doesn't happen feds storm the gym shortly thereafter.  Any word from our speedster?  Any plans for getting cass/Bobby out?
[/sblock]


----------



## Andor (May 31, 2009)

Roy stares at the TV watching to see the outcome of events at the school. _"It all happened so fast. At least it looks like they didn't track me home. I .. I can't deal with this now. So .. tired."_
He drags the torn and bloodied t-shirt off his head and hides it in the back of his closet under a pile of junk and old camping gear. Then he collapses into bed in a daze.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 2, 2009)

Jemal said:
			
		

> The Agent also reflexively ducks away, but the dynamite fails to ignite. "Jeez... wait, is that still active? Whatever, I'll deal with it, you guys just get out of here. OH, and.. Uh.. Shifter." he shrugs at Nightshift, "(I doubt you wanna share your name yet, but I gotta call you something.) Don't forget to call."



	Nightshift pats the tucked-in card, though his steps and attention are directed at the greatest threat present : namely the bomb. "Didn't have time to disconnect the cap." He holds up the cigarette-thin aluminium cylinder, red wires trailing. "You got a wire cutter?"

	Rawling looks up as light spills from the hole in the ceiling and a thundering voice is heard over the eggbeater sweeps of whirling blades. He can see the dark outlines of the female reporter up there and, more problematic, the red-white-and-blue kid... "Charlie Brown."

	Well, one thing at a time. He extends his left hand - "To me!" - and closes it on Cassandra's. "Welcome back green eyes," he says before raising his voice, "Jump down! She's safe!"

_<Response Red Impulse?>_

	He hasn't let go of her hand. In fact, she can feel the same warmth flooding out from it as she felt before, when he first took her to the roof. "Anything you can do for him?" he softly asks, concerned.

_<He's refering to the kid on the roof, of course. Response Cassandra?>_

[sblock=Actions]Free=Seize Initiative to act before Red Impulse and Cassandra
Move=Disarm bomb as a Manipulate an object move-equivalent action (all that's left is to either cut the wires or unwrap the ducttape and untwine them if no cutter or equivalent is available). If not then the job is still ongoing.
Free=Activate the To Me teleport he set on Cassandra 2 rounds ago.
Standard= put another To Me teleport on her.

HERO POINTS: 2 used, none left
HEALTH: Fatigued
DEFENSE bonus: 20 [10 + 3Base + 7Shield power] ---> FLATFOOTED 11
TOUGH 10 [0Base + 3con + 7Costume power] 
FORT   3 [0Base + 3con] 
REF    7 [4Base + 3dex] (Area effect = no dam on succ save)
WILL  10 [8Base + 2Wis][/sblock][sblock=Future guidelines]Hey there, Jemal! Next round, assuming the kid is safe and the bomb is disarmed:

To the Agent: "Give the kid a card, will you? He seems to need the help."

To the kid: "Glad you're safe, son... BUT, if you'd waited three seconds longer before acting, *this* would've happened:". To The Crystal: "Think light thoughts," then double move teleport, first 1000' up through the hole in the roof then down to a quiet rooftop with cover from the heli (under the com tower he first squatted?) or, if he can manage, within one of the surrounding buildings in a room free of snippers. Once he's sure the place is fairly secure, activate both To Me teleports, one on each hand, bringing Cassandra and Gordon to him.[/sblock][sblock="Jemal and Renau1g only, please"]IDEA=With Renau1g's blessing, we could do a bit of metagaming and say The Crystal is too heavy to teleport in his crystal form. He'd then be forced to change to his human form before Rawling can pull him through. Nice way to get the Secret identity/Heroic motivation side thread going (and imagine Rawling's face when Gordon appears instead ). 

I think it would be interresting roleplay, but YMMV, of course. Let me know what you think.[/sblock]_______________________________________________________
Binder Fred, hopefully back soon.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 2, 2009)

Cassandra wobbles, trying to adjust to the sudden change in scenery. She looks up and squints a little. 

"I could lower him down, I guess," she says uncertainly. "But I don't know if it's a good idea. Last time I tried to move a person I accidentally almost threw him into orbit..."


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 2, 2009)

Bob blinks.  "Where'd ya go?!?!"  Then he hears the voice from below, and the government folks.  "Uh oh....." he mutters.  He looks around, keeping his psychokinetic field active, and looks at the kid on the roof.  Bob jumps down   "We gotta goooo!"

[sblock=action]If Bob sees whoever this kid on the roof is, he'll grab 'em and jump down with 'em.  Otherwise he jumps down alone.

Acrobatics check of 25 to jump down safely.....I'm not quite sure how jumping down works.  Does my check just apply towards reducing the effective falling distance by 10 feet, or do I jump down safely with my Leaping power?  As far as I can tell my Leaping power lets me jump down safely since it's within my allowed jumping distance......
1d20+5=25 [/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 2, 2009)

"No time to talk. Time to leave." Robert begins to ferry people out of the area before the agents can get to them. He takes them away from the school to a back alley. Within seconds everyone should be moved.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 3, 2009)

The Agent hands Bob a Card "Don't loose that or give it away, and call me in an hour."  He waves Them on and kneels to take care of the dynamite while Robert grabs Bob, zipping out, and Nightshift bamfs his way to safety.

"Uh.. You Might wanna change back, big red - Not sure how much weight he can pull."

[sblock=ooc]
Arkhandus - The 'kid' they were talking about was you.  It was just you and Cassandra up there, she got teleported down then they were talking about getting you down.  As to the jumping, I'll use the standard acrobatics check to negate falling damage, and let you add your leaping distance to it if you jump down on purpose. I'll count the down-jump as half distance, so it would be (str mod + 20) feet down is how far you can 'ignore' before making the acrobatics check.  A 25 would reduce it by an additional 20', so you could jump up to 41 feet straight down with an action(Minimum 21).  The library's not that tall, so no damage.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Renau1g/Binder]
I like the idea, we'll leave it up to Renau1g's Character[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 4, 2009)

"Wait," Cassandra says uncertainly, "I don't even know what's..."

There's a whoosh, and a sudden wind assaults her, along with a dizzying sense of vertigo...and then she's in a back alley, thanks to some guy who's just letting go of her.

She wobbles on her feet and holds up a finger, trying to forestall him. "Who ARE..."

...but he's gone again.

Frustrated and thoroughly confused, Cass turns to look at the others he's brought here.

"Would someone just explain what's going on? Who were these guys in the school...and who are these government agents and why are they here...and who are YOU guys?! Am I being kidnapped, or can I go back before...oh god, Vic's gonna kill me."

Her hands find the camera, now hung around her neck by its cord, and she feels some relief. Here at least was something familiar to hold onto.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 4, 2009)

Jemal said:


> "Uh.. You Might wanna change back, big red - Not sure how much weight he can pull."
> 
> 
> [sblock=Renau1g/Binder]
> I like the idea, we'll leave it up to Renau1g's Character[/sblock]




The Crystal seems to be considering it for a moment, then resigning himself to the fact, focuses for a moment and the red crystals begin receding from his body, retreating back into his skin. Looking at Nightshift, "Ok I'm ready"

[sblock=Nightshift]
Are you wearing a mask or other face covering
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 8, 2009)

[sblock=ooc/Bump]OK, I know I give other people hell for doing OOC only stuff in the IC thread, but I'm the DM, so I get to break my own rules.  Besides this thread needs a bump.

As far as I can tell:
Gordon, Nightshift, and Cassandra are together after the teleport.
Robert has once again zipped Bobby away with his speed.  
Gordon is in his 'real' form, so Nightshift likely recognizes him (Though nightshift is wearing a mask, so Gordon doesn't recognzime HIM).
Bobby and Nightshift both have Cards from the Agent, and instructions to call him in an hour
Cassandra has her camera.
Your guys' move, I need a general "Who's doing what" for the next hour In Game before I can move the story forward.  Feel free to continue roleplaying amongst each other, or just 'I go home and wait', so long as I know whats going on.

I'll auto-pilot people on Wednesday if they haven't done anything by then.[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 8, 2009)

Robert turns toward Bob. "Well! That was interesting. What now? Back to my place? I wonder how long it will take those suits to track me down as well."


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 9, 2009)

"Well," Bobby replies, "that was kind of fun, but short....I should probably go get my cellphone, I uh....left it at home cuz I thought they might track me down with it.  That's what they do in the comic books, the men in black with black helicopters always track folks down by their cellphones and other tech stuff.  But that guy said I should call him......I think he might know something about what the heck is going on.  Of course I won't call him from anywhere near my house or yours.....but can ya run me back home to get my cell?  I'll turn it off until it's time to call that guy, and go a few blocks away or something before I turn it on."
[sblock=ooc]I was just waiting to see what the others were going to say or do when we all got out of there.  As far as they knew, he was just some goofball in a comic-bookish silly costume that showed up suddenly, complained, and jumped up to the roof....and he didn't really know what exactly was going on in there.

Bob will basically do exactly what he said, but will chat with the other strangers if they talk before Rob takes off.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 9, 2009)

(OOC - I'm confused. Did I get rushed out into an alley by a speedster? Am I still in the library? Is the building still collapsing? Argh...I was hoping for some clarification before I posted.)


----------



## Jemal (Jun 9, 2009)

*OOC: As far As I can tell (Which makes it official as of now.  ), Cassandra and Gordon got 'ported by Nightshift and are with him, while Bobby and Robert sped away.  Superkid/Roy is at home recuperating and waiting for his parents.*


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 9, 2009)

Robert nods and before Bob can utter another syllable he is standing at his front door next to Robert. "After you."


----------



## Andor (Jun 9, 2009)

Jemal said:


> *Superkid/Roy is at home recuperating and waiting for his parents.*




Recovery from staggered (1d20+3=23) 

An hour later Roy blinks awake with a start. "Whu? What am I doing at ... oh yeah." He sits up with a wince, then blinks. _I guess I wasn't as badly hurt as I thought? I'm kinda sore but it's not that bad. Man. I gotta learn to duck._ He gets up and makes his way to the bathroom where he inspects his injuries and finds it's mostly some bruises. The most spectacular ones will be hidden when he dresses. He takes a quick if painfull shower and quickly gets dressed in jeans and a long sleeved shirt. Then he sits down at his computer and starts pulling up news footage of the days events. _Who were all those guys? I gotta get in touch with them. What about that girl? With the camera. She looked kinda familiar... _He pauses as he spots a picture of her next to a news van outside the school just before it all hit the fan. _So she's a reporter... So I can just call the paper to get her number..._


----------



## renau1g (Jun 9, 2009)

Jemal said:


> *OOC: As far As I can tell (Which makes it official as of now.  ), Cassandra and Gordon got 'ported by Nightshift and are with him, while Bobby and Robert sped away.  Superkid/Roy is at home recuperating and waiting for his parents.*




[sblock=OOC]
I was awaiting a response from Nightshift from Gordon's transformation
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 10, 2009)

"Wuh-  .......I don't think I'll ever get used to that," Bob mutters in surprise.

He enters his apartment and finds his cellphone, turning it off and putting it in his fanny-pack.  He thinks for a moment and grabs a sandwich out of the fridge, putting it into a sandwich bag and then into his fanny-pack, and heads back to the door.  Then he gets an idea - he gets a scrap of paper and, as he locks and closes the front odor, stepping outside, he puts the scrap of paper on top.  He's seen this in movies and stuff before - if someone forces their way into his house, the paper scrap will probably fall on the floor and let him know after he comes back home later.

Bob says "Okay, let's go."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 11, 2009)

(OOC - Looks like me and Renau are both waiting on a post by Binder to tell us where we got bamfed to and so on.)


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 12, 2009)

_[Way back when , at the dawn of the age]_


			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> The Agent hands Bob a Card "Don't loose that or give it away, and call me in an hour."




	A blast of air and the gym door bang against the walls on either sides. "No time to talk. Time to leave," says a man who wasn't there a second ago. At the speed of thought - almost - he grabs the red-white-and-blue kid and speeds right back out!

	"What-"

	"Another one," confirms Rawling, blinking.

        "Not the most social type though," he continues after a millsecond pause, getting back to the business at hand. "We'll be EZing out as well, coat man. In the mean time, good work everyone," He catches everyone's eyes in turn : "we got all the school kids out safe and sound, and no good guy casualty either." A tiny smile. "The world is a better place." 

	With that Rawling looks up - but then turns back at the last minute, pointing to the crystal man: "You think light thoughts, soldier... and lots of them." Then he's truly gone, wooshed away with a dark blurry streak.



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Wait," Cassandra says uncertainly, "I don't even know what's..."
> 
> "Uh.." The agent tentatively nudges the red mountain. "You Might wanna change back, big red - Not sure how much weight he can pull."
> 
> The Crystal seems to be considering it for a moment, then resigning himself to the fact, focuses for a moment and the red crystals begin receding from his body, retreating back into his skin. "Ok I'm ready."




	Nightshift blurs back into existance a thousand feet up. He can see the school spreading out below, the helicopter focusing-in on the hole in the roof, the noise of the croud, the police lights, a trail of kicked-up dust streaking away to the west... all getting alarmingly closer by the heartbeat, of course (and the wind in his eyes isn't helping either!). 

	Got to pick a spot... There!

	The helmeted super shifts to a kneeling position behind the concrete and steel cover of the communication tower, well away from prying eyes, snipperish or otherwise. His naked hands thrust out forcefully, palm open to thin air, which solidify... And suddenly Cassandra is there on his right. 

	"One."

	She wobbles on her feet and holds up a finger, trying to forestall him. "Who ARE..."

	He's not listening though. His jaw is set, his every muscle tense with anticipated effort, "And now for two..." 

	Whoosh. Rawling's eyes go wide.

	Frustrated and thoroughly confused, Cass turns to look at the other he's brought here. "Would someone just explain what's going on? Who were these guys in the school...and who are these government agents and why are they here...and who are YOU guys?! Am I being kidnapped, or can I go back before...oh god, Vic's gonna kill me." Her hands find the camera, now hung around her neck by its cord, and she feels some relief. Here at least was something familiar to hold onto.

	The masked teleporter's comment are more concise, if somewhat louder : Right where a twelve-foot tall block of crystal should be is a heavy-built man instead, in his thirthies, brown hair, honest blue eyes of an habitual liar, rumpled clothing he bravo well wore last night when last he saw him...... "Gordon?!"

<_Response any?_>

[sblock=ooc]Is this chronology alright for everyone? We can and will change it around as necessary, of course.

*Renau1G*, I couldn't find a description of Gordon as such so I improvised a bit there. Hope you don't mind. I'll change it around to what he really looks like when I know what that is. 

On another tack, you can have Gordon recognize Rawling now if you want. If not, at the moment I'm thinking he'll go the honest way and reveal his own identity, seeing has the other two are "unmasked", so to speak. Oh, and you can see what Nightshift looks like right now here.[/sblock]__________________________________________________
Binder Fred, good to be back!


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 15, 2009)

Cassandra eyes the masked man and the former 'crystal giant' and asks, "Do you two know each other?"

Then she shakes her head, adjusting to the situation.

"And where are we? I've got to get back there. I have a...a partner who's going to be looking for me."


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 17, 2009)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Cassandra eyes the masked man and the former 'crystal giant' and asks, "Do you two know each other?"
> 
> Then she shakes her head, adjusting to the situation.
> 
> "And where are we? I've got to get back there. I have a...a partner who's going to be looking for me."




	Lined blue eyes consider her, and the matter in question. "Wouldn't recommend it, miss, but it's your call... My friends call me Rawling." He offers a hand, more for a gentlemanly squeeze than an actual shake by the look of things.

_<Response Cassandra?>_
_
<Assuming he gets a name in reply:_
	"Aren't you interrested in Mysterious Mutant Disapearances and the people who want to protect us from them?" He takes out the card, truly looking at it for the first time.

_<OOC: What does it say, Jemal?_
________________________________________________________________
Binder Fred, putting the Gordon reunion on hold 'til Renau1g can get to it.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 17, 2009)

Binder Fred said:


> Lined blue eyes consider her, and the matter in question. "Wouldn't recommend it, miss, but it's your call... My friends call me Rawling."




"Rawling, that you? Man.....what?....who? I need to sit down" Gordon replies, not sure if it was the shock of seeing his friend here, the battle, or the effect of teleporting, but he was sure feeling it.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 17, 2009)

"I'm Cassandra...and...what mutant disappearances? Look, until today the only person I knew of that could do anything was me. I don't know anything about disappearances. All I know is that I need to get back. I don't think anyone saw my face...and even if they did, what can I do? I have to go home sometime. I have to go to work."

She glanced at Gordon, then back to 'Rawling.' "I'm no dark avenger of the night. I've got a fairly normal...relatively speaking...life I'm trying to live."


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 17, 2009)

renau1g said:


> "Rawling, that you? Man.....what?....who? I need to sit down" Gordon replies, not sure if it was the shock of seeing his friend here, the battle, or the effect of teleporting, but he was sure feeling it.



	Rawling leans down to grasp his shoulder, excited. "My God, Gordon! It happened to you too? *And* you came to help the kids," he finishes with a grin and a firm shake of that shoulder, proud as hell yet obviously not a little surprised at the same time...

<_Response Gordon?_>



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> "I'm Cassandra...and...what mutant disappearances? Look, until today the only person I knew of that could do anything was me. I don't know anything about disappearances. All I know is that I need to get back. I don't think anyone saw my face...and even if they did, what can I do? I have to go home sometime. I have to go to work."



	"And you will," confirms the man with a suddenly serious face. "You will." He tips back his military-green helmet, takes it off entirely in concerned apology. "Didn't mean to alarm you, Sandra... I was just saying you might want to hold off on showing your face *down there* right now : don't want people to put two and two together if you can help it, right? Let's both sit down like Gordon there for now, take a little breather together, let things cool down. Whatever it is, you can face it." And he shows the way, leaving an obvious free spot just about perfect for her...

<_Response Cassandra?_>

<_if she brings up her partner again:_
       "He wouldn't be satisfied with a phone call?"

_____________________________________________________________
Binder Fred, meeting at the summet.


----------



## Andor (Jun 18, 2009)

Roy snores in his bed still 55 min from waking up.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 19, 2009)

Cassandra gives Nightshift a wry look.

"Yeah, well, we drove here together, and then to him I just sort of disappeared. Then all hell broke loose at the school and for all he knows I was right in the middle of it."

She sighs. "I guess I'll call him and just tell him I got cut off from him. He'll want to pick me up though. Maybe you can drop me off around the side of the school? Away from the gym, I mean."


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 20, 2009)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "I guess I'll call him and just tell him I got cut off from him. He'll want to pick me up though. Maybe you can drop me off around the side of the school? Away from the gym, I mean."



	Rawling shrugs his agreement but remains seated for now. He's feeling the excitement slowly drain away, fatigue settling in like a well-worn cloak on his shoulders, leaving him time to consider... "Coat man was the first to mention it, you know - a danger from 'the agency', he said, though I didn't quite get what he was talking about at the time... Then came the boy in red-white-and-blue. You both heard that part of it... Now that I think about it, A-bomb - that'd be the exploding criminal you rescued - *he* said he was there because 'we americans' took away his sister."

_______________________________________________________
Binder Fred, fingers in the gears.


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 24, 2009)

Silence for a while... then: "Right! Feeling better now. Ah, cloak man said to call him in an hour for a meet and greet." He looks from the one to the other. "I'm thinking at least one of us should go."

_<Response Any?>_

_________________________________________________________
Binder Fred, busy weekend?


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 25, 2009)

"Cloak Man?" Cassandra asks dubiously. "Is that his real super name? It's not very good."

She pops her cell phone out of her purse and calls Victor.

"Hey, it's me, Cassie!"

She winced and held the phone away from her ear for a second. 

"No, I know. I know! No, I got separated...would...Vic...I was looking for some better angles! And then all hell started breaking loose and another unit of SWAT cops and guys started collecting everyone behind the barricades... Over around the other side. Yeah. No, like, the library lot. Not in it, but close...Vic... Yeah, the camera's fine."

Cassandra sighed. 

"No, you go ahead. I've got a ride. No, one of my friends...yeah, from college. He said he'd drive me back. He works on that side of town too. No, we're going to get lunch first, then head back. Okay. Yeah, okay. Bye."

She closes her phone and gives Nightshift a tired look. "I should just take the rest of the day off I feel like."


----------



## renau1g (Jun 25, 2009)

Binder Fred said:


> Rawling leans down to grasp his shoulder, excited. "My God, Gordon! It happened to you too? *And* you came to help the kids," he finishes with a grin and a firm shake of that shoulder, proud as hell yet obviously not a little surprised at the same time...




"Yeah whatever this is happened to me too. I just couldn't let the kids suffer, I still keep an eye out on them, guess old habits and all that. What did the suit want?" Gordon replies


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 26, 2009)

Renau1g said:
			
		

> "Yeah whatever this is happened to me too. I just couldn't let the kids suffer, I still keep an eye out on them, guess old habits and all that. What did the suit want?" Gordon replies.



	"Forgot all about your Metro High posting," admits the other, pieces falling into place. "Must have been something like - what? - eight, nine years ago. Before they built the new wing..." He knew the guy who did the work : Tony Aragon from over on Elms.

_<I suggest inserting this here, but we can go a few more rounds if you want, Renau:_

	"Do you two know each other?" Cassandra eyes the masked man and the former 'crystal giant'



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> She closes her phone and gives Nightshift a tired look. "I feel like I should just take the rest of the day off."



	A sympathetic chuckle, "You and me both, green eyes... *Unfortunately*, cloak man waits for no man. On the bright side, maybe the meet itself will be sometimes later in the evening, say three days from now."



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Cloak Man?" Cassandra asks dubiously. "Is that his real super name? It's not very good."



	Rawling shrugs, not ruffled in the least: "Had to call him *something*." A pause, then," I'm thinking 'Floater Girl' for *you*."

	A considered pause, but trust has to be earned, as they say, and, strangely enough, you buy it with trust. Rawling pulls himself upright with some effort, "Come on, both of you, let's hail us a cab and go to my house. Mary'll cook us something good to eat and we can rest in confort till calling time comes around." Speaking of...

<_Reply?_>

[sblock=Actions]Try to bring his watch back to his wrist, then, with everyone's consent, hail off to Summer Hill.[/sblock]________________________________________________________
Binder Fred, in the fullness of time.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 26, 2009)

_-June 20th, 2 PM-_

Time passes, the sun crosses the sky, and life in the city goes back to 'relatively' normal... but not for everyone.

*-Ellings Residence-* (Roy Ellings)

Roy awakens with a start as someone barges into his home.  He glances at the clock, realizing he's been asleep for over an hour - but he feels much better. 

"ROY!  Honey are you home?  ROY!"  He realizes that the frantic voice coming from the front porch is his mothers.

*-Random Street-* (Bob&Rob)
At the appointed time, Bob flipped out his cell phone and dialed the number he'd gotten from the Agent. "JC here... Oh hi kid.  Look, I don't have much time right now, I'm about to go into a debriefing.  I'd like to meet you at 5, there's an Italian Bistro on 17th, it's open air so if you get skittish you can just zip out of there, but I think we really need to all get together and have a chat."

*-Rawlings Residence*
Seeing that it was that time finally, Rawling dialed the agent. 
"JC here... Ah, hey _Joe_, was just thinking of calling you.  Look, I'm a bit busy with _work_ right now... Yeah, sure, I can meet you for supper.. Say 5, that italian Bistro on 17th?" It's obvious from his tone that he isn't alone.


----------



## Andor (Jun 26, 2009)

"Huh...What? Who? Mom? I'M UP HERE MOM!" Roy's mouth runs on ahead as his brain scrambles to catch up. "I'LL BE RIGHT DOWN!" He pats his chest and winces slightly but realizes he feels better than he has any right to. He scrambles out of bed and into a long sleeve t-shirt and opens his door to find his Mother right outside it looking distraught. _God I hope I don't have any rubble in my hair._ "Uh. Hi Mom" *OOF* he gasps as she hugs him fiercely. Roy hugs her back as his brain at last rounds the final corner. "I'm sorry I didn't call. When I got home, after all the adrenaline, I just crashed. Sorry."


----------



## Binder Fred (Jun 27, 2009)

*[The Meet]*
	Seeing that it was that time finally, Rawling leaned back in his chair and asked, "How paranoid are we about this call? I mean - I rather *like* the guy, but at the same time I'm not that sure I want him knowing where I live."

_<Reply Gordon, Cassandra, Mary?>_

_<However and wherever this ends up taking place:_


			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> "JC here... Ah, hey Joe, was just thinking of calling you. Look, I'm a bit busy with work right now... Yeah, sure, I can meet you for supper.. Say 5, that italian Bistro on 17th?" It's obvious from his tone that he isn't alone.



	"Irish Rover on 3rd," counteroffers Rawling. He *knows* the Rover.

_<Response Agent?>_

[sblock=OOC]Fill in the others after the call.

Recovering from fatigued 1d20+3=6. Still fatigued.[/sblock]___________________________________________________________
Binder Fred, waiting for replies on the Cab and Rest thread for now.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 29, 2009)

"I dunno," Cassandra says, "I...can't believe I'm saying this, but I should be back to work before TOO long. I mean, don't get me wrong, this is all incredible! I never knew there were more people like me around. That's why I'm still even here! But I really...I'm going to need this job, you know?"

She pauses, then says, "Hell with it."

As Rawling made his call, she made one too. To work.

"Hi, this is Cassie. Listen, something's come up, and I have to take the rest of the day off. I'll be in first thing tomorrow, okay?"


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 2, 2009)

_<After the call:_
	"Plenty of investigative stuff to be done if you'd prefer," not wanting to force her into anything. "A-Bomb's sister for one... Or tracking down where 'the Agency' is taking the calamity brothers -- assuming anybody was there besides coppers and swatters, of course."
_
<Response Cassandra, Gordon?>_

_OOC: *Jemal*, did Rawling hear anything relating to the Agency's presence from the police radio he pilfered?_
____________________________________________________________
Binder Fred, looking forward to his vacation!


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 3, 2009)

_(OOC: Tailspinner, you there?)_

Bobby hangs out at Robert's place for a bit until the phone call, playing a few games on his PSP to keep from stressing out over what's happening today and what the heck was gonna become of his apartment, his job, his comics, his games, and everything else.....

Once it was time, he dialed the number that stranger had given him, after first telling Rob to take him maybe a mile or two away from Rob's place, so he could turn on the cellphone and use it where the gummint couldn't (supposedly) track the signal back to Rob's place.  "Er, yeah, shure.  Let's meet.  I wanna know what the heck is goin' on....."  After hanging up, he thinks, _but what didja mean by 'all of us'?_


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 5, 2009)

"Okay." Cassandra folds up her phone and looks at Rawling. "What's really going on here? Are you with the government? Who were those other spy-looking guys? And the terrorists, were they some kind of supervillain? How long has all this been going on, right under the public's nose?"


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 10, 2009)

"Of course I'm *with* the government," frowns the old man, lightning in his eyes. "It's this so-called 'Agency' that's betraying the trust of the people -- aledgedly," he qualifies, remembering his earlier comment. "Downright un-American, if it's true. Worse, it's coun-ter-pro-ductive."

	Mary gently taps his shoulder, "Hon? She's saying we haven't heard your story yet. He does that all the time," she confides to the reporter with good-natured exasperation.

	Rawling clearly disagrees with that, but not enough to actually disagree. Instead he review what 'Sandra actually said in his head : Mary is usually right about these things... "Ah. Well. I met cloak man three entire minutes before you did, Sandra, in the gym. I was - let's see - I was trying to pin down eight of the hostage takers at the time I think -- cover operation while the actual hostages were hot footing it for safety. I had two gunmen in handcuffs, and I'd _convinced_ four of the others to drop their guns; but Cain, one of the leaders, was getting back up and his eyes were glowing *RED HOT COALS*. Not a happy sight, let me tell you. That's when cloak man's partner shot Cain in the back with a tazer - they were secret service types, my love, both of them with thousand dollar suits and all the techno fixings... Still, I rather liked *him* : he has a healthy attitude towards mounting complications." A slowly sharpening smile. 

	"They held the gunmen under wraps while I went after the flying kid -- I gather he was one of the school kids who'd gotten in some sort of fight with Cain's brother before I got to the gym. Together the both of them had blown platoon-sized holes through every wall they could find! Well, you saw. Anyway, I was just in time to see the kid *flying off* into the wide blue!" Will wonders never cease? "That's when Cain's brother came at me - trying to get back into the gym - and refused a very reasonnable offer to surrender. *He* could make explosions come out of his hands," he explains to the wife. 

"All in all, a perfectly ordinary day... You?"

_<Response Cassandra, Gordon?>_


[sblock=OOC] Sorry for the delay, folks! I've been showing a property in southern Temiscamingue to a couple of possible investors and it ate up more time than I thought it would.[/sblock]___________________________________________
Binder Fred, wondering where Renau1g has gotten to...

EDIT= Just found the thread explaining it all : Canadian Rockies, eh? Lucky dog.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 13, 2009)

After Bob is done on the phone, Robert looks at him quizzically for a few beats. "Well? What is our next move? Where are we meeting?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 14, 2009)

"Yeah, I saw the...the explosion guy," Cassandra murmurs. "He's the only I..." 

She pantomimes something zooming up into the air with her right hand.

"Launched. And then caught when you brought up to the roof. So yeah, overall, for me, this has NOT been a perfectly ordinary day. "

Cass sighs, then gives Rawling a wan smile. "Still, I didn't get my cover blown or anything, so it could definitely have been worse. So you're a superhero?"


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 15, 2009)

"Well..." The old watchman pauses, the thought somehow new to him... "People use words too easily, is what I mostly think." He gives Sandra the look of someone suspecting he's being interviewed behind his back, but goes on anyway: "I've done the wars, Sandra, I've met heroes - genuine, honest to God Patriots - and I'm not them... I do see things that need to be fixed though -- everybody does that. The difference is: I try to fix them... What about you? Are you just going to push pencils across your desk? Cassandra can move things without touching them," he explains as an aside.

	"I gathered that, dear." If Rawling is movement, direction, then Mary is obviously the mountain of that relationship.

______________________________________________________________
Binder Fred, in the void between.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 21, 2009)

Cass blinks, taken aback by the bluntness of the question. Her eyes flick to Mary, then back to Rawling.

"I...I don't know," she admits, nervously pulling at her hair; combing it with her fingers. "I'm mostly just trying to keep my head down. I mean...I've just been figuring that I wasn't -born- this way, so something must have happened...and if something happened, it's probably because someone made it happen, you know? Some kind of undocumented release of experimental substances or something. Anyway, whatever it's from, I just felt like someone would be looking for effects like what happened to me. So I just try not to use these abilities. I don't want to disappear."

She looked down at her fingers thoughtfully.

"I didn't know they were still getting stronger though, the powers."


----------



## Binder Fred (Jul 21, 2009)

"Interesting... And that's what the mask is for, sort of. Mary and me can sow you up something... tasteful." He's clearly busy thinking along other lines though. Rawling takes a pen from his pocket and quickly scribbles on a piece of scrap paper : Man-made experiment, Recent, Localized. He thinks a bit then adds: No control mechanism. "How about this though?" Another list, this one labelled B : Uncontrolled. Global. Grab for power by hawks. "The secrecy aspect has me thinking we're well below elected official level here." 

_____________________________________________________________
Binder Fred, that which must be established.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 24, 2009)

Bobby replies "Huh?  Oh, some open-air Italian bistro on 17th, at 5 o'clock.  The guy wasn't very specific."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 11, 2009)

(OOC - Jemal, are you gonna pick this one up again, or are we done here?  )


----------



## renau1g (Aug 13, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Shay - not sure if you saw the post in Talking the Talk about Jemal, I guess he's still having tech problems.
[/sblock]


----------

